# ISIS Colchester : part 27



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Rachel xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

me first?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Realised I hit send on the old thread before realising it was closed so pasting over......

So who else is blowing? Jo jo - you should have loads more by now.

Feeling  now as at work and can't ogle the swimmers any more. Plus don't feel very well. I had a mega migraine last night which left me feeling so sick I've only just been able to eat more than toast. I may end up leaving work early if I don't feel much better soon. If I hadn't been on nights I'd not have come in but it's much harder to cover a night and it's the toughest part of the day.

Lisa - I didn't go. Did Steve? Matt went and enjoyed the win but said hte second half wasn't as good as the first.

Em - hope the exam went ok. Sure you'll be excellent at it.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Actually me!! But you're the first Colchester girl Cath!  

Rachel x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cathie, hope you feel better soon. Try and take it easy (probably easier said that done though eh?)  

Will try and get on and do personals soon.  xxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

awwww thanks ladies

Cath - hope ur feeling better hun. I'm sure there'll b more bodies on tv tomorrow   whats scary is that half of the men are half our ages lol

Em - Hope the exam went well. I'm sure u'll pass it with flying colours


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening all....

Cleo - When is your birthday Just seen that you've put some birthday pics on ********   please don't say that we've missed it   

Cath - hope that you feel better soon, headaches/migraines are horrendous, can you get your head down inbetween being hassled   

Lisa - Steve & Si seemed to have a good day today, did Steve enjoy it Hope he gets on ok tomorrow and gets some more info to confuse his head even more   My headache is easing off a bit this week, its still there and comes back with avengence as soon as I get stressed, literally in seconds, its really strange. I'm back at the physio on Saturday morning so fingers crossed it helps a bit more

Sam - you must be so confuzzled with everything. Just following on from Julia's post really don't get pushed into anything tomorrow. I hope that Julia doesn't mind me saying but she was rather 'carried' along into having the amnio done, be strong and stick to your guns. Good luck xx 

Em - Hope you got on well today

No more personals I'm afraid, on a bit of a mission tonight, got a few more bits to do before I slope off to bed,

Lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - See you've got on the scales hun   was it as bad as you thought?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - you need a sherlock holmes smiley 

Jojo - sadly I'm busy all of tomorrow but my colleague tonight is also into swimming so we're trying to get the tv hooked up so we can  ogle  sorry watch (  ) the swimming live. Mark Foster is our age and still fit.....

Sam - hope the test goes ok tomorrow. Typical that it comes up at that point.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,sorry i havent been on and sorry i havent caught up on any posts,but im really worried its day 12 from when i started my periods and im in agony on my right side down the top off my right leg and abit on the back not sure if this is ovulation pain but its so painfull not sure if i should take something hope someone is on line now


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - sounds horrible.   I seem to remember having pains mid cycle for a few months after the abandoned one. If you're really worried call the ISIS emergency number for advice - or NHS direct on 0845 4647.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cath,do u think i should take something?i normally get ovulation pain but never like this.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, it was awful!!   Think of a number and double it!! I suppose I should have expected it but I was 2 stone heavier this time round when I fell pregnant, and have put on 2 and a half stone  . The worst part is that there is going to be rapid weight gain from this point on. Oh well, I have been eating for an extended family of 10, so I should have expected it. I will be back to Weight Watchers as soon as they let me!! Sorry the headache is still troubling you. I bet your holiday will do you the world of good. Would you mind bringing forward the list of dates please?

Cleo, only 2 photos of Oz? What is that about? Were all the rest unpublishable?  

Sam, as Tricksy said, I wish I had thought about things more thoroughly before agreeing to the blood test/scan/amnio. Please think carefully before being swept along into it all, as I was.   

Right, sorry for lack of personals, gonna try and get an early night. Going to see the GP in the morning as the midwife could not fit me in   Hope she does not tell me off for being so huge!!

Night night all xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shelley, I would take some painkillers if I was you. Give one of those numbers a call, NHS direct are usually good to give advice. You poor thing, hope it eases up soon


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thanks guys think imgonna take something and try to sleep if its no better in the morning im gonna go to the doctors.i hate taking tablets.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

You do make me laugh girls about the swimmers. Glad you're enjoying yourselves   The other day I watched  'Insomnia' on DVD with my current favourite Stellan (Mama Mia guy) and he was sooo sexy in it   Watched it twice already. DH will have a surprise when he gets back, some unexpected competition  

Shelley -   I hope the tablet helped and you've gone to sleep, how horrid to be in such pain.

Cath -   being unwell at work is pants. Hope your head clears, but if not I hope you can make it home early. 

Tricksy - glad your head is better but what a shame is still aches sometimes. If you think it's stress than hopefully the physio should help as it's releasing the muscles  

Sam - that's a complicated situation. As the others say just make sure you do what's right for you. I guess there's no harm in the scan as it's not invasive but don't be pushed into other tests if you're not happy with them.

Em - what silly buggers to confuse your exam paper   Good luck with the re-run tomorrow, sure you'll pass with flying colours.

I'll try to sneak in at work tomorrow, but if not I'll be in touch again after the Bank Holiday (going to mum and dad). So have a good week and Bank Holiday everyone and I'll be in touch when I'm back, after a good dose of sunshine   

Much love from Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - hope the tablet helped!

Rivka - have a great time at your mums xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

feeling a bit panicy at the moment. Beginning to feel worried about everything (selling the house, moving, ivf etc). Guess its because its all hapening now. I did some research into teaching in oz  and it seems i would have to retrain for 1 to 2 years at university level!!! Wasn't expecting that as although i was never sure i would teach over there i liked the thought that i had a career that i could fall back on if needs be. Don't relly want to retrain for  job i'm not sure if i want to do and have been doing for 8 yrs here. Also i love my house so much, i know its only a house but what if it all goes horribly wrong?? Getting into a tizz. I want to go but i ant to know everyting is going to be ok.

Jo jo -     my mantle piece and fire are both lovely!!!     

Angel -    it means you don't look at the face when you're   . Good luck with your test hun  

Shelley - think a check up at the drs might be in order, although i must say i have always found them useless when it comes to that department. But given the abandoned cycle you should get checked out. What about calling ISIS?? Thinking of you  

Lisa - went to see the dark knight last night, have you been?? Thought it was brilliant. Heath was excellent init. Not sure that its suitable for 12 yr olds though!!

Cath - hope you're feeling better today hun. Have you been to the docs as this has happened b4 hasn't it??

Tricksy  - no hun you haven't missed my birthday, it was in November. The pics are actually from my 30 a few years ago, just thought i would add them.

Julia - i got bored adding pics to face book, have loads from oz but couldn't find the ones i wanted. Wll have another look. Who cares about how much you weigh hun?? You'll be running around with 2 kiddies soon and you won't have time to eat so the baby weight will fall off!!  You look lovely and blooming!

Right need to tidy the house as estate agent is coming to take piccies today.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Aww Cleo, you are lovely, thanks for the kind words. This time next year I am going to be back to my normal size 8 figure     
I spoke to the doctor today and she said not to worry about it as it will come off eventually, but try not to eat too much rubbish in the next few weeks. I then went across the road and bought some cookies - I am terrible  

Try not to worry about everything. It will all work out and although you love your house, you will have such a better lifestyle in Oz. Try to keep positive, I am sure the future is going to be fantastic for you both. 

Shelley, how are you feeling today? Hope the pain has eased. Cath and Tricksy, hope the heads are better today too. 

Emma, hope the exam went well (the right one!) I am sure you will pass with flying colours! Glad to see you back on ******** too. 

Right, got to get on. Will come and do personals soon, I promise!

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for all your messages.  Had my nuchal scan this morning, and had a good result with that (nuchal fold measurement was 1.2mm so very normal).  So I took your advice and stayed strong and refused the blood tests.  I thought why not leave things on a good note.  The nuchal scan measurement was normal but it is no indication that the baby doesn't have anything wrong with it, just a good sign that everything is OK.  I know that the blood tests could easily cause confusion.  So I've come away feeling fairly happy that all is OK.

Emma - That is really awful that you had to sit the test again.  So unfair.

Cleo - It may seem scarey now but I think a new start (new house etc) will be excellent for you in the long wrong.

Little mo - Do the worrying about the weight gain after the birth (at least that was my moto).  It is so nice to not have to worry about your weight just for a few months in a lifetime.

Anyone heard from SamM or the other Sam?  There were quite a few of us on here a few months ago.

Off on holiday tomorrow to Devon so won't be on for 10 days or so.  Have a good week everyone.

Sam

PS  Could I have some more bubbles please.  I really think I have the least of anyone


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky from me with a complete me post as I am sneaking on at work but am all excited as I have finally caught up with my Consultant from Essex and Herts and had a further discussion about natural killer cells with him.  After looking at my results with one of the other docs he said that my natural killer cells are only raised and on the basis of the blood tests they have done do not indicate the IVIg treatment (which is good as we couldn't really have aforded a cycle at the ARGC) so hence just a cycle with a steroid is all that is needed for our next IVF.  However he was also willing to let me try the steroid in my natural cycle for two goes first and has agreed to post me a prescription for this (free of charge which was really nice I thought as I ended up having a free consult over the phone too!).  So - I am feeling pretty pleased but no one at work would understand so wanted to share with you all.  Had to try to stop myself crying after I had spoken to him as I have been all in a tizz worrying about this (hadn't realised how much) as would have been in a complete dilemma if they had said the IVIg treatment was needed.  Still fingers crossed for the next two months and hoping there is at least a very slim chance I won't need a 4th IVF cycle.... .  Either way at least I wont be wondering what if now.
Anyway had better get back to work,
love to  you all,
Rachel xxx

Ps Cath/dog walkers - really sorry but they have changed my rotas about at work and I can't guarantee I can make tomorrow night now - are we OK to go another time?
pps Great news about your scan Sam.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

There u go Sam, I had to stop blowing, because me been an epileptic, the flashing screen doesn't do me any good lol. Great news on the scan.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

sam - great news on the scan. have blown some bubbles for you

rachel - great news on the free consult and presciption for the steroids, fingers crossed this is all you need and will conceive naturaly!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Rachel - That is really really good news.  Not surprised you were emotional about it.  for the next cycles.

Rivka - Have a good break.

Thanks for the bubbles ladies.  Must go as leaving tomorrow and still have washing on the go.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sam - Great news that your scan went well now you can go on holiday relax and not worry about things and i so hope you can enjoy this pregnancy hun    Have a lovely holiday hope the sun shines for you.

Cleo - I know it must seem a bit scarey for you hun because you have a lot going on right now but don't worry it will all work out great and just think what a great place Oz will be for bringing up your little one/ones    You might find out once your out there that you fancy re-training for another career or it may be totally different out there in regard to class sizes, job satisfation etc., you might find that you like teaching again.  
Yeah i went to see Batman i thought it was great and Heath Ledger was fab.......he really played a good baddy,  I know what you mean about its rating though i though it was  abit violent for a 12.  

Rachel - Great news hun about your consultant calling you and giving you such positive news no wonder you felt emotional i wonder why these killer cells arn't looked at more often then,  So its all systems go once you get the prescription then got everything crossed for you    

Little Mo - Don't worry about the scales hun as Cleo said you look lovely and blooming and i didn't think 2.5 was that bad  

Cath - Hows your head are you ok now? 

Shelley - Are you better now hun?

Ticksy - Hope your heads better too hun  

Ta ta for now
Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry I have not been on to do personals. Have had a crap day today. My mum has had another event today, and suffered an epileptic fit. My dad found her passed out on the patio with her eyes rolled back in her head and blood pouring from her mouth. Poor thing, he thought she was dead. After an afternoon in Casualty she is now on anti epileptic medication so things will either improve or become worse now. I just don't feel I am mature enough to cope with all of this and feel so guilty that I cannot offer more support. I am off to bed now as I feel shattered! 

Hope everyone is okay. xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi all

Quicky I'm afraid.

Good news on your scan Sam!

Julia sorry about your Mum hope she is feeling better now.

Hi everyone else.

tricksey good luck for your appointment tomorrow. I have an appointment tomorrow Tricskey too, rang ISIS to ensure CGH had sent rnot very esults of the Hystorosopy but nothing! Had it on 23rd July! Had the new Gideon will not be there, going a head as do not want to delay but did say I was not happy.

Thanks 

Spangle xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia -   I hope your mum is a bit more stable this morning. what a fright for your dad finding her like that, and the rest of you.  

Sam07 - great news on the scan. Have a fab holiday. 

Cleo - worries like that are only natural. It's a big step but Oz is an amazing place and the lifestyle there is so much more relaxed that it's bound to do you good.  

Rachel - no worries re the walk. Great news on the consult and free script.

Lisa - I agree on Batman. 12a seemed a bit young.

Not much from me as I'm about to dive into the bath. Yesterday was a bit of a blur as I managed 3 hours sleep before going to the party (7 screaming 7 year olds   ) Needless to say I slept like a log last night. Taking it easy this morning watching the cycling - go team GB! - and catching up on some relaxation before I get some jobs done later.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

just a quick me post im afraid - took Dex out for a lovely long walk today and on the way back we bumped into an old man who wanted to talk to us - he asked if we had any children and we said yes 1 and he said your'e not going to stop there are you?    i then just said it wasnt possible for us to have any more and he said oh what a shame..............i walked away and burst into tears, i could not beleive the man asking that! i know he has no idea but still it hurt like hell      

Needed to share that, sorry  

Julia - hunny i hope your mum is better today sweetie - how worrying

Will be back later

Em xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Angel -   what a hurtful thing to say. 

Forgot to say Shelley - hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em -  

Julia - hope your mum is Ok now


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Girls

Itsssssss onnnnnnllllyyyyyyyy bllllllllllllloooooooooooooodddddddddddddddddyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Frrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiddddddddaaaaaayyyyyy thank goodness for that and my boss is now on holiday for 2 weeks so i'll be in the office on my own  

Em - Big hugs hun     Wot a silly old git    thats the old man not you  

Julia - How are you hun?   What a horrible thing to happen it must be such a worry for you and your dad,  I'm sure your Dad knows you are doing all you can hun don't feel guilty it must be horrible for you - Hope the meds work for her

Cath - 3 hours sleep    Followed by 7 years olds      

Spangle - Hope everything went ok for you today - let us know how you get on 


Hi to everyone - Whats everyone doing this weekend?  We were supposed to be going to a BBQ on Saturday night at a friends but as the weathers looking rubbish she's changed it to meal inside instead......sounds good to me  

love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - or should i call you Mrs Scott Mills   i think i will rate you a 7 out of 10 for that one hunny!!   - thanks for your sweet words about the man today - im sure if he realised he had upset me he would be mortified - he was talking about the fact that he came from a family of 9 kids and that him and his wife chose to have 2 and how he regretted  it and wished he had had more! when i went on to tell him about us he said oh it always happens to the nice people   - so where you off to tomorrow, anywhere nice? how does Steve manage with eating out? i didnt notice what he ate last sunday, is he cautious to what he has? he has done so well - have you lost that last pound yet hun? have a good weekend  

Cath- hope you are ok  

Debs - how are you sweetie?? xx

Little Moo Moo - i hope things are easier on your family today with your mum - will she take these tablets? cos i know you have said she can be quite stubborn when it comes down to meds. Your poor dad though, he must have been terrified - big hugs    

Shelley - hope you are feeling better sweetie  

Cleo - im not surprised you are suddenly questioning what you are doing, its a whole lot of changes to take in. Just take one day at a time and see where things lead you - but remember to only do what you want to do sweetie - dont be unhappy in anything you choose - you and dh are so lovely and deserve some happiness - i hope what ever you choose works out for you - big hugs     

Rachel -     

Gotta go ladies, hope you all have a nice weekend
Lots of love
Emma xxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just remembered.....Tricksy/Spangle how did you both get on at ISIS today??


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all,

me and dh are having a lovely lazy day together!! he's been working so hard so its nice to just chill. We had coffee and croissants in bed for brekie and that is where we have stayed. Gona weatch a film then bike to the yew tree for dinner. had firends over last night whih was lovely.

Em - thanks for your words hun, feeling a bit better about it all but i know it will all work out. Sorry you've been upset hun, a big   coming your way.

Julia - oh hun, how worrying for you and your family. I hope the medication makes her better. what a shock for your dad finding her like that. 

Tricksy/spangle - any news from your follow ups??

Right must dash as otherwise we'll never put the film on..what a lovely lazy day!!

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

it's been quiet on here today.  We're having a nice quiet weekend too, but have one of my best friends coming to stay tomorrow who I haven't seen in 4 years (she now lives in Brazil) so I am really looking forward to that and have booked a few days off work next week.  I also had my prescription through in the post today for my steroid so it is all steam ahead for next month (two more weeks to wait) and have also stocked up on my fish oils which I have already started taking (as recommended by Sam).

Rivka/Sam - hope you both have good holidays.

Cleo - Sounds like you're having a nice day with DH.  That's bad news about not being able to teach when you go to Oz though but maybe it is meant to be and you'll be to busy being a Mum when your next cycle works! I am not suprised though that it all feels stressful at the moment (house moves are up there with divorce as major life stresses let along emigrating and having IVF) but I am sure it will all work out and we are all still here for you.  Is the week after next any good for the Yew Tree for you? The Wed/Thurs/Fri are all OK for me if they are.

Tricksy - how is your headache?  Hope you are feeling better now  .

Shelley - I have always had some quite sharp ovulation pains ever since I started on Clomid (3 years ago now!) but nothing like the pain you were descibing - hope it has settled down now  

Julia - So sorry to hear about your Mum - what a worry for you, and I hope she is OK now  .  Also, just to add I agree with Cleo about your weight - don't worry and enjoy the best excuse in the world to put on a few pounds and I am sure it will all fall off once the baby comes.

Spangle - how did your appointment at the ISIS go?

Cath- have you recovered from the children's party today?  Lots of medals at the olympics today.  I'm hoping Paula does well tonight.

Debs - how are you doing?

Emma - a big   for that man who you met - I can still never get over how insensitive some people are. I hope you are OK now  

Lisa - hope you have a good meal out tonight at your mates.

Well better go - DH and I are planning to go out and get some food somewhere but not sure where yet.  Hello to everyone I have missed,

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,

omg u have all been so quite,sorry i havent been on but thanks for ur messages and yes the pain has gone sor off its there but nothing to what it was,but my head is very bad today had my friends hen night in london lastnight we stayed over i had the best night ever and drunk sooooooooo much it was wicked i have put all the photos on face book,glad ur all having a nice weekend greg is cooking me a roast dinner      then i been soundo on the sofa so if i dont do persoals later sorry,but i promise i will make some proper time to write to u all.im feeling very delicate      well catch u all later but if u want a laugh go on ******** lots off love to u all.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sounds like everyone is having a nice weekend so far. Lovely afternoon. Wish I was more awake to enjoy it. Went to see my best friends yesterday, planning to only go for the afternoon even though it's down in Andover, but they persuaded me (quite easily) to stay the night. Lovely evening though we've all said we'll try to do a marathon when we turn 40     Didn't get a huge amount of sleep then took advantage of being near SW London by popping into a trade shop we wanted some bits from. Great shop, lousy traffic. Sooo glad we don't live down that way any more. Off for a nap now and will be back for personals later.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

How is everyone?  We had a lovely time at my friends last night......ate far too much    Shes one of my oldest friends i've known her for about 30 years .......showing my age   

We went for a walk this morning and bumped into a couple who live down the road from us and they have these lovely dogs they are soooooooooooo cute and were just so tempted to get one,  So if Aprils treatment doesn't work we're deffo getting us a puppy.


Be back later
Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Rachel - good news and all systems go now!

Cath - thanks for coming over with the choc especially after o little leep. Everyone here loved them.

Julia - what a horrid experience with your mum, this is so worrying. I feel so sorry for you all, herhealth has been so bad recently. Hope the meds help.

Just a quickie from me as my dad's laptop is very frail   Having a lovely time with mum and dad (and sis when she's not at work), the weather is 32 degrees so I'm relaxing wonderfully. We're planning a family bbq tomorrow. All lovely except AF giving me a bad time today. Hope she goes away soon as I want to go to the seaide with sis to our fav resort.

Much love from a happy and relaxed Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi guys

sorry i've not been on for a few days, its been mega busy  

Julia - your poor Dad, that must of scared the living daylights out of him   how is your mum now??

Cleo - no wonder your getting the jitters hun. its not just an everyday decision your making here, its life changing. Try not to worry, i'm sure its all perfectly natural. Just listen to your heart   How was the Yew Tree?? 

Rivka - good to hear from you hun, lap up that sunshine and heat for me too will you!!

Cath - sounds like you had a good night with your friend, its so nice to catch up and have a good yack isn't it 

Lisa - how was your meal last night?? hope you had a good time. aahhh a puppy, say goodbye to your perfectly clean carpets  

Shelley - Glad you enjoyed your hen night, the ** pics are great. looks like you had a good night. Hows you head feeling now?? 

Rachel - Woohoo good news with your meds, got everything crossed for you hun   my head is not too bad this week, i've still got the headache but its not as intense so thats good. Physio on saturday helped so fingers crossed it continues to improve 

Debs - have you had a good weekend?? did you go windsurfing?? 

Em - good to see you back on **. I'm sorry about the guy who upset you, its so hard sometimes isn't it  

Spangle - how did your follow up go I changed mine as I wanted to see Gidon, i'm now going on 29th August. Hope you got on ok?? 

I think that I've got everyone? I'm fine, been really busy at work last week and on Friday night us girls went go carting for Part 1 of my friends hen night, we had a great time, it was so much fun. I got disqualified from the first race for 'continued aggressive driving'    what me??!!! it wouldn't of happened if the beatch had got out of my way   I came 2nd in the next race.....was on a final warning for this one too    the next couple were ok, I got warned a couple more times but the guy got the bird and a few explitives as I'm sure he was picking on me    Yesterday I had my physio in the morning then a riding lesson in the afternoon which went well. Cropi and I have got a show next Saturday but we have got to learn a new test which is a lot harder, we did ok practicing so its fingers crossed. Then I had to get ready for part 2 of the hen night, we went into Colchester, went to Sloppy Joe's for a meal, which was lovely and then went to Qube bar and Edwards.....oh dear I ended up very drunk....i blame the woowoo's....I only lasted until 12 and had to come home as I was lagging!!!!! I only had 7 hours kip and woke up feeling still a little sozzled   I had to ask my friend to do Crop as there was no way I could drive down to her and we had to leave home by 8.45 as we were going to Si's parents for the day in Surrey. We had a good journey, my Mum came too and it was lovely. We stopped at Maccy D's for a medicinal brekky for me on the way and I felt semi human, but sober, by the time we got there. It was so nice to see them all and I think that my in-laws are coming to Kenya with us in January....its no problem though as they are lovely and will have their own apartment so we all have some space. We didn't get home until 8 and I am definitley wilting now   I just wanted to catch up with everyone and i am going to bed very soon as I've got to be at work at 6.30 in the morning    

I will bring the dates list foward soon, I didn't copy the last one so will need to spend some time updating it.

Lots of Love to everyone, hope your all ok

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - love your story about go-carting - somehow i dont have any problem picturing you aggresive driving!!    hope you are well rested now and feeling more human - you did have alot to fit in in just one weekend - hope next weekend is quieter  

Rivka - great to hear from you and lovely to know you are feeling relaxed -  

Lisa - thanks for the chat on ** yesterday, you helped me to feel better   what sort of puppy did you see? i kinda hope you dont get one and tx works instead - if you know what i mean   hope you are enjoying being without your boss at work  

Cath - how far is this marathan you are thinking of doing hunny? hope you got some rest in the end  

Rachel - woo hoo all systems go - sending you lots of positive vibes           

Cleo - hope you are ok and enjoying the hols still xx

Julia - how are things? how is your mum?  

Shelley - hope you are feeling better after your freinds hen night - the pics look good on ** - you still look beautiful even with a hangover  

Piepig - how you doing hunny?  

Jojo - love your pics of Issac on ** - he is so yummy - hope you are ok  

Right im at work and my break has finished so best get back to it - love to all 
Emms xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just popping on to say Hi, got a phonecall from the Nuffield today about my HSG (did I mention we had decided to go private for it?)...anyway I have to call on day1 and they will try to fit me in before day10 after that....so AF due this weekendish I think, so if you can all AF dance for me on sunday that'd be great, and then keep your fingers crossed they can fit me in


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,
  well im gonna do a few personals as im going to be busy for the rest off the week.

tricksy,sounds like u had a good weekend to,and i cant belive u would have got mouthy and caused road rage lol     ,hope u get to get away early tomorrow with such an early start.ur holiday sounds fab could u pls take me ? im no trouble at all     

cleo,hello my sweet ru still on for wednesday?have u had any people view the house yet?i i can see how u would get so scared with everything happening so quick,any sign of af yet?well hope ur ok hunny. 

debs,hello sweetie,thats good news lets hope af arrives on time ,we will have to catch up soon.   

em,hi hun how ru doing?u and dh looked very happy at the bbq,is everything ok with u both now?how is dexter getting on?  

julia,want to say thanks very much for hosting the bbq and ur looking amazing,and i really hope ur mum is ok now that must have been so scarey for ur dad,well i hope ur ok?  

cath,sounds like u had a good weekend to its nice tyo catch up with friends,hope ur ok. 

lisa,hello hun me and greg have been talking about getting another puppy but i just dont no what to do for the best,but lets hope u wont have to go down that route off getting a puppy as u will have a baby to cue over     

rivka,hello hun hope ur having a nice brake away and the weather is good for u.  

well thats it for now anyone i have missed i will catch up with u all soon,i will need a af dance sunday to pls or monday i really hope it comes on time,well me and greg are going to scotland for the day tomorrow to see his mum and dad just hope his mum will be ok,then round vicky and richards on wednesday and i have got a supprise meal to go to thursday nite for a friends b-day ,so at the weekend we are going to do nothing as i will be knacked but its good having all this stuff going on as i havent had tiome to think about things.well better go now.take care everyone.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Woohoo Debs that is great news, you must be very excited/nervous   

Em - What are you trying to say about me!!!    Unfortunatley next weekend is not a lot quieter, we have got Si's sister and partner coming on Friday night until Sunday and then I have got to do Si's company accounts or we're in trouble!!! 

Shell - Scotland and back in a day    flipping heck, you'll be shattered   hope that Gregs Mum is ok xx 

Where is everyone else?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - are you flying to Scotland? If you're at Stansted before 6.30 send me a text and I'll pop out to say hello.  Will do the af dance for you.

Debs - good news that you have the scan coming up. Will do a double af dance at the weekend. 

Tricksy - had to   at you carting. Maybe we could do that for one of our next meets?

Rivka - glad you're relaxing with your family. Am envious of the temperatures. 

Lisa - a puppy is a nice fall back plan. They're hard work but so worth it. Fingers crossed you won't be getting one though. 

Em - how are you doing? 

How's everyone else. If any dog walkers fancy a walk on Weds I'm free. Busy the rest of the week, though could do Thurs or Fri next week. 

Must go as is getting busy now    (nightshift again). Only one more night to do this week then we go on our hollibobs to Devon. We're having a look at a Chocolate Shop for sale whilst we're down there. DOn't think we'll go for it but we're not going to say no till we've checked it out.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cath,hi hun yes we are flying but we wont be there before 6;30 our flight isnt till 8;40 so think we may miss u ,just keep thinking hollibobs and ur get through ur next nite shift,well take care hun and thanks i will defo need the af dance.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi guys

God wot a day i've had,  i was hoping for a right doss while the boss is away but today was manic!  Haven't even had time to catch up with the important things like this board & **   

I'll be back later for personals just going to brave the rain now to get my waxing done......ouch    

love Lisa xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

shelley - I'm shocked that AF is due again already for you, only seems like the other day she was here!  have a fab time with all your busy stuff you have going on!

in fact you all sound really busy!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Debs, just seen about your tests from the Nuffield, what are these for the hydro?

Hi everyone else.

Follow up went fine, fill in Doc was good really liked her she used to work there, read all the notes to check what had happened etc and we have a plan for the FET just when we decide to go again.

LOL Spangle xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

spangle - yes tests are for the hydro, gynae needs proof it exists and won't accept ultrasound images from bourn, so have to have an hsg


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Peeps

I'm back and defuzzed  

Tricksy - Your weekend sounded great and you lasted quite a long time on the Saturday night   and you did make me laugh about your race antics     Glad all went ok with your Mum on Sunday - How did Amber get on at her sleepover?

Shelley - Hope you have a good trip to Scotland to see Gregs parents and that his Mum is ok,  Have a great week hun sounds like you've got a lot on,  I hope you don't need the puppy either   

Cleo - How are you hun?  Have you had any viewings yet?  

Spangle - Glad all went ok with your follow-up,  do you have any plans to when you start your FET?

Debs - Sorry that the gynae won't accept Bourns images its such a shame that you have to pay out for that as well  will do a AF dance at the weekend for you

Cath - Whereabouts in Devon are you going and for how long - hope you have a great time and the weathers nice for you.

Em - How are you?  Still tired?  hope your sleeping better

Julia - Hows things with your Mum is the medication helping,  hope you ok hun  

Rachel - Hope your enjoying time with your friend.


I'm excitied    i've got my consultation at Reprofit through for the 11th September we are going out there on the 9th to have a look around the clinic meet the doc and talk about treatment and for DH to leave a little deposit for freezing,  so all my flights are booked and my hotels booked and i feel sooooooooooooooo excited (just gotta get on the plane now    )
Tricksy can you put my appointment down on the list please ta hun.
Also Cath do you know if i can take one of those little wheelie suitcases on the plane without checking it in  

Lots of love
Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello - I'm back from our holibobs and just wanted to say hi. I've just read through about 15 pages to try and catch up and I'm a bit worn out now.

Lisa - fantastic news that you have everything booked to go to Reprofit next month. I thought you were going out there next year for treatment - is this just a look see? I'm delighted for you.

Rachel - I'm really pleased that you had a good long chat with your old consultant and got a prescription from him. Without me appearing too thick could you explain what the steroid treatment does for natural killer cells? Could you also pm me with the link to adoption abroad please?

Spangle - I'm pleased that your follow up was fine and that you have a plan for FET.

Cath - where are you going in Devon? I hope you have a lovely relaxing time. I love watching all the competitors at the olympics and particularly like the cyclists - thay have amazing bodies too. We have had a fantastic medal haul now - amazing!

Shelley - I hope you have a great time in Scotland.

Little Mo - judging by everyone's accounts, you are a fantastic hostess. I'm really sore that I missed out!

Hi to everyone else.

Our time off after our BFN was really useful but quite stressful because at the forefront of our minds was the fact that Dh is going to Iraq next week. Whilst I had 2 weeks off work DH had to finish his refresher training in the 1st week. We then spent 5 days in Cannes, South of France to relax and tried very hard not to get too down about our 3rd BFN and about him going to Iraq. We almost managed to   during ovulation but neither of us could muster much enthusiasm (even though we knew it was our last opportunity to conceive for the next 6 months  )). 

I am finding it very hard knowing there won't be a little one growing in my tummy whilst he is away putting his life in danger. I am trying hard not to think of the 'what if' he doesn't come back scenario that all Forces wives go through when we wave good-bye at the begining of each operational tour - and on top of this I feel even more depressed that IVF didn't work again. He's away on yet another course this week which is probably why I am feeling so down at the moment. He goes next Mon morning at very early o'clock. 

Self-diagnosis after my blood test on OTD suggests that I have had repeated implantation failures. I have made enquiries about self-referring to Dr George Ndukwe at CARE Nottingham and they are happy for me to do so if I provide them with info on all our cycles (which I'm doing). Appointments are now available from Nov/Dec. So, whilst DH is away I am having the basic blood tests (Level 1 Chicago's) to see what immune issues I may have. They cost approx £500 at CARE although I may be lucky enough to get them free on the Army (fingers crossed). They include: 
1.Full blood count, liver function tests, Urea and Electrolytes
2.Thyroid function tests (both free T4 and TSH) 
3.Immunoglobulin panel (IgG, IgA & IgM) 
4.Autoimmune antibodies (must include anti-nuclear antibodies, thyroid peroxidase and anti-mitochondrial antibodies)	
5.Anticardiolipin antibodies (both IgG and IgM) 
6.Thrombophilia screen (must include lupus anticoagulant, Factor V Leiden and Prothrombin gene mutation)

A sad Loui


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,
      im back today was ok but could have done with being here to be honest,the flights were good but im soooooooo knackerd.got upset on the plain as there was a little girl behind us she must have been 2 or 3 she kept saying really sweet things like love u mummy and daddy,its really silly but im finding the whole idea off me becoming a mummy a real distant dream its hard sometimes really hard.   

loui,glad u both had a nice time away, 

debs,im cycle is very short and im normally 24 to 26 days so thats why its so soon i just really hope it comes on time,so yeah it dose only seem like a few days ago.well hope ur ok.

hi to everyone else hope ur all ok.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui -    It must be so hard having the bfn to cope with on top of dh going away. Will be   for you both the whole time he's gone. 

Lisa - fab that you've got the appointment coming up soon. Which airline are you flying with? A small wheelie is usually ok you just have to check the measurements against the airlines requirements. That said, I've seen people go on with much bigger bags than I thought were possible. 

Shelley - I'm not surprised your tired after such a long day. 

Spangle - really pleased you have a plan of action for your FET. Was it Adrianna back at ISIS? I really liked her. 

How's everyone else?

Just trying to wake up properly at the moment, it would be a lot easier if I didn't want to just lie around in bed or on the sofa reading my book and watching the Olympics all day  Have to get some chocolate made though as a mate is going to run a stall for us on Monday whilst we're away and we have another market on Saturday next week. 

Not sure where we're going in Devon other than you come off the A30 a few junctions after the M5 and it's inland. Really looking forward to a few days break, and celebrating our anniversary. Got a lot booked in though as my sis has booked all the girlies in for a manicure (pedicure for me) and on Sunday Dh and I are going to look at a chocolate shop that's for sale in Ilfracombe. We saw it on the market before Xmas but it was too expensive but the price has come down a lot since then and it's now more affordable. We're thinking it's more of a look to see what they've done as they have a shop, tea room, and space they can do demonstrations which is exactly what we'd like. But I'm a bit nervous that we'll really fall for it and want to move as that would make things complicated with family etc but it could be really good.....


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cath - you go girl! Have a lovely holiday - and well, if you fall in love with the chocolate shop, and you can afford it, maybe it's meant to be? I'll be thinking of you. And thank you for praying for us whilst DH is away - that really means a lot to me.

Shelley - I'm sorry your flight was so difficult for you. I think all of see other people's children and long for them to be ours - but please be strong - you will be a mummy.

Loui xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening everyone,
  
we had a lovely evening round vicky and richards tonight and dinner was fab,we had veggie lasagne, BUT THEY DIDNT MAKE IT THE WAY EMMA AND TOM MAKE IT                    ,and they both now look beautiful as i cut there hair tonight aswell,just to let u all no her internet is down again but she says hi,well hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning all

Day off today ......thank god its been really stressfull at work this week my boss is off and the other guy i work with has done his back and is off sick so basically i'm the only one in our department so i've been running around like a blue ass fly.

Me and Dh are going to Broomfield today to get his ankle MRI results this afternoon so really worried about that   and i am on countdown for my Czech trip  

Its very queit on here this week where is everyone?


Shelley - Glad you had a nice time with Cleo and DH's - say hello to Cleo from me 

Cath - Have a lovely holiday and that chocolate shop sounds lovely what a great idea i think you might go down there and fall in love with it   If you go can we come down and see you on visits please   I'm going with Ryan air and i've got  a small wheelie i just don't want to book it in as it will be so much easier then i can do online checkin and no hanging around at airports. 

Julia - Happy Anniversarry hun - have a lovely meal tonight  

Em - I've got to start doing the reelllllllaaaaaaaxxxxxxxxxxxxxx cd again especially after seeing the news last night  

Loui - You sound like you need a big hug      it must be so hard for you with DH going away and trying to come to terms with your last IVF on top of that it must be a very emotional time for you,  are you waiting to get the first lot of tests done in Nov or before?

I'll be back later just hope we get good news today.......our luck with health issues really needs to change   

lots of love
Lisa xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - sending your dh lots of   for his results. 

Julia - happy anniversary.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning everyone

Sorry I have not been on for a while, I hope you did not miss me too much.

Lisa, thanks for the anniversary wishes. Five years today, seems like a lifetime   No, it has gone really quickly, can't believe it actually. We are out later for a meal so I am looking forward to that. I hope the results are good for you and hubby this afternoon. Not long now until your Czech trip then, are you excited? Sounds like this week has been really tough at work for you. Why don't you have a nice 3 day weekend this weekend?  

Cathie, I hope you have a lovely relaxing holiday. That chocolate shop sounds fab. I do admit to having a search on the internet for it. Is it Walkers? It looks a fab shop if it is. I am sure you will pick up a lot of good ideas, even if you decide not to go with that one. How exciting!!!

Louie, I am really thinking of you and DH at the moment. It must be a very hard time for you, knowing that he will be away for a long time. Will he be able to keep in touch by email/mobile phone? I was engaged to a soldier once and he went to Bosnia for 6 months (shows how long ago it was!!) and the only method of communication was letters and a very short phone call once a week. I hope the time goes really fast for you, and that he comes back safely and you get a BFP on your next IVF. I admire your strength. We are all here for you if you ever need a shoulder to cry on.  

Tricksy, that driving sounds great. I went go karting once and was accused of cheating - the adrenaline kicked in and I was a devil behind the wheel. Would love to do it again one day. Where did you go for it? 

Emma, why have you not been sleeping very well? Is someone keeping you up all night?   

Shelley, glad you had a great time with Cleo and her hubby last night, sounds lovely. Has she had any viewings on her house yet? I would love to live where she does. Since they put buses along our road I hate it here, it is so noisy. You WILL be a mummy one day, try not to upset yourself. None of us know what is around the corner. Try and keep optimistic, it WILL happen.  

Hallo to everyone else. Sorry, I don't mean to leave you out but I have not got time for more personals at the moment. Thanks everyone for your wishes for my mum. She has certainly been affected in that she has dysphasia now, where she can't find the correct words to say, and does not understand words that you say to her, and she becomes confused quite easily. She said yesterday they were going for a walk by the river at Dedham, and I said it was a cowfield, to which she said "what is that?", so I said "a field with cows in". I am finding it really difficult, and Gordon has to keep reminding me that she is not doing it on purpose. I need to learn how to be a bit more compassionate. I have my oldest brother coming over today so I hope to be able to have a chat with him and get a bit of support. 

Have a nice day everyone. xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia -    to you and Gordon hun - also sending you big hugs for your situation with your mum     how worrying for you  

Lisa - hope Steve gets on ok today -   - great news on your appointment hun, try not to worry about the flying sweetie - i know yesterdays crash is a tragic accident but thankfully a very rare one - relllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaxxxxxxxxxxxx hun  

Just a quickie cos im at work - will try to be back on later if i get the chance - poor dh is off work his back is so bad - im having to do everything myself at the moment    didnt realise how much he does  

Byzzzeeebye

Em x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia -   for having to deal with your mum. It must be so hard to know what to do and to remain calm and patient. 

That is the shop. It looks really good but there must be a catch.....

Em - poor dh. Hope you're not working too hard.

Trying to get a few bits done today as we have friends around tomorrow staying the night as well. They're really laid back so I'm not worried if the place isn't spotless but getting all the paperwork and stuff tidied off the spare bed so the kids have somewhere to sleep has been a mammouth task. Also had a friend over loads as she and her hubby are having problems. I'm hoping they're getting to a stage where they'll get through it but a few days ago she was moving out because she thought he'd been cheating on her. Poor thing is devestated.

Will stop rambling now and go and get on with my bits so I can have a nap before work. 

have a good afternoon/evening. 

Cathie x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Julia - happy anniversary honey xxxx  so sorry to hear that things are so difficult with your mum, it must be so hard to be patient with someone when they have problems like that cos you are just so used to them as they were if that makes sense  

Loui - sorry to hear you are finding it so tough, it must be really hard to let your DH go off like that.  we are all here for you whenever you need us


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Guys

Well after our appointment today we're still none the wiser really,  they told him that there is a chipped bone & they don't recommend surgery for that because whether they operate or not it won't make much difference and that he will develop arthiritis in his ankle either way,  Secondly he has ligament damage due to the break/dislocation,  Thirdly they want him to have a EEG which is a exploratory to find out about nerve damage as they think this is whats causing him the most pain and we've got to wait 6-8 weeks for that appointment     to top it all they said he'll have problems for the rest of his life with it   

The good news is that before they were thinking of re-breaking it or pinning it but they don't think this now so we have got to look at it as a positive but its still upsetting.

bye for now
Lisa


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

lisa that sounds really nasty.  i hope there is something they can do to help with any long term problems


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've brought the list forward, can't believe its not been updated for ages!! I know that some dates are wrong.....Sam think I've got some of your appts mixed up?? I really can't face going through 20 odd pages of posts to sort it all out! So come on girls let me know what/where/how/when and I'll change it......and save a copy this time 

21st August - Little Mo & Gordons 5th Wedding Anniversary









22nd August - Sam2007 Scan









23rd August - Spangle Hysteroscopy









25th August - Cath & Hubby Wedding Anniversary









26th August - Sam2007 Midwife Appointment









29th August - Tricksy Follow Up with Gidon









9th - 11th September - Lisa Reprofit Appointment









10th September - Rivka Genetic Referal Appt









16th Septmeber - Lisa & Steve's Wedding Anniversary









10th October - Tricksy Holibobs









13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due









31st October - Sam's Baby Due









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday








2009

23rd Jan - Tricksy & ChubbyHubby Holibobs to Kenya









26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









16th April - Lisa Egg Donation









7th May - Lisa's birthday









4th July - Rachels Birthday









This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

haven't had a chance to post for a few days but have had a lovely time with my friend - she went at lunchtime though although I am now a bit sad she lives so far away and hope it is not another 4 years before I see her again.

Only time for a few personals tonight I'm afraid as I'm off to Wales tomorrow for the bank holiday weekend and as usual am being very unorganised - still have to cook tea and pack.

Debs - good news about the hsg - As I'm away over the weekend so here is a little AF dance in advance...

                

Shelley - also a little dance for you...

                

Spangle - really glad your follow up went well.  Any plans on when you are having the FET?

Lisa - that is fantastic news about your consultation at Reprofit - I'll be really interested too about how it goes. Are you going to make a little break of it when you go or just stay briefly for the consultation?  Sorry Steve's consultatin didn't go as you had hoped though - a big     to both of you.

Loui - Glad you had a nice holiday but so sorry that you are down at the moment - I can't imagine how hard it must be having your DH go off to Afghanistan    .  Good news about your referral though to Dr Ndukwe and I hope you have some luck in getting those blood tests done via the army - they sound pretty similar to what I had done at E&H.  Had to rack my brain a bit about your question on Steroids   and to be honest don't completely understand it myself.  Anyway I have just had a look in Dr Beer's book and it says that Steroids are naturally occurring fat soluble hormones that are made in the adrenal gland.  In the synthetic tablet versions the minor functions of the hormone become exaggerated to decrease the release of cytokines by the white blood cells and hence can be used to treat auto immune disorders including arthritis, lupus and severe allergies etc. and are also a supplementry therapy to reduce NK cell activity and hence a first base tx for women with elevated levels of antinuclear antibodies.  Anyway if this makes sense you are brainier than me but see page 146 of his book (I think you said you had it when we last met).  

Cath - have a great time in Devon - how exciting having a look at that shop - it sounds just up your street (just a shame it is so far away).  PS will have to play it by ear next week for the dog walk as I am now acting up for my manager (think he was desperate when he asked me!) but will try to join you if you go with anyone else.

Julia - happy anniversary to you and DH    Have a nice evening tonight.

Well better go - sorry to everyone I have missed.
Love Rachel xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy update for list
9th Sep - 11th - Reprofit trip

16th April 09- Reprofit egg donation

Thanks matey xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - I'm sorry your finding handling your Mum so hard to handle, it must be so difficult, patience has never been one of my virtues either....I know that you will probably find that hard to believe    Hope that your having a nice meal, think your going to The Boathouse bet its yummy scrummy  

Lisa - I'm sorry that Steve had not got more definitive answers with regards to his ankle, it must be so frustrating and its certainly not the cheary outlook you were hoping for    to you both. Did Steve make any decisions regarding where he wants to work?? 

Cath - Have a fab holiday hun, you so deserve the break. I hope that your chocolate shop shopping goes well   Looks like the sun is going to come out for you this weekend too   You'll have to update me on any developments on youknowwhat when you get back   

Em - Poor dh with his back, thats not good, backache is horrid, its so draining, I hope he feels better soon. When do you get your exam results?? 

Shelley - glad you had a nice night with Cleo and R last night, what a pain that she's got no tinternet again   Fingers crossed AF turns up for you this weekend and its whoooohoooo fulll steam ahead   

Rachel - have a lovely weekend away, sorry you'll miss your friend, you'll have to go and visit her!!!

Loui - Try and stay strong hun, it must be so hard for you, especially with things the way they are   We will all    that hubby comes back safe and sound and you get your bfp very soon. We are always here for you hun if you want to talk or a shoulder to cry on   

Spangle - glad your follow up went well, do you know when your going to go for your fet?? 

I hope your all ok (and I havn't forgotten anyone!) I'm ok, still got a bloody headache   4 weeks now, it only eases off when I chill out, ride, get drunk   Weekends seem a lot better than during the week. I sneaked off work just before lunch today as Crop had lost a shoe and we've got a show on Saturday so needed the farrier to come and replace it. I have a thumping head when I got down the yard, sorted her shoe out, went for a ride and hey presto hardly any headache at all. Came home, cut the grass, made a curry for tomorrow, tidied up and its back again   We have got a semi busy weekend, Si's sister and her oh are coming tomorrow night and staying until Sunday, I've got my show on Saturday, out to dinner Saturday night then on Sunday afternoon and Monday morning I've got to do Si's accounts as they are overdue and then off to see George Michael on Monday eve at Earls Court    The weekend after is a lot quieter so thats not too bad....and its only a 4 day week next week.

Well I really need to nip off and do a few more bits, lots of love to everyone

Take care

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Updated Lisa


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning ladies,

I know i'm the worlds most terrible poster    I have so much trouble trying to keep up over on the third tri board that i don't post many other places now.

Sam2007~ I'm so glad ur scan went well & that things are going smoothly   Thanks for asking after me too  

Julia~ WOW 32wks hun!!! It's flying by don't you think?!?! Oh & if i was you i'd just STEP AWAY FROM THE SCALES!!!     I haven't been near them all the way through so far   

Well as you can imagine it will take me forever to catch up on all news but i hope that everyone is well & looking forward to their weekends   

Sam xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Hope you don't mind me interrupting you all, but just wanted to say hello as we're a newbie to IVF and to ISIS.  Our first appt is today - eek!  I wondered whether you have any advice for us as we're just starting out at ISIS.  Sorry for the short notice - been plucking up my courage to post!

We've been referred for IVF but I'm really scared of being sedated for EC.  I've never had anything like that before.  Just wondered whether DH is allowed in with me or do I need to be a big brave girl!

Thanks very much - and sorry for butting in.  Wishing you all lots of    

B


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just a quicky - you lot seen this....think it is probably too late for all of us, but good news for those finding out now!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7576320.stm

Bhope - Hi and welcome to the gang, afraid i can't help as not had treatment as ISIS (yet) but i'm sure one of the others will be along soon xxx

/links


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello B

Welcome to the board - how did your appointment go today?  

With the sedation you really don't know much about it you just feel drunk and out of it    With isis they now don't let other halves in as they have changed their policy since my ivf.

Are you having your NHS go?  When do you start?

Good luck 
love Lisa xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

just a quicky rachel thanks for the ar dance i no ur going away thats why u done it but PLEASE NO MORE AF DANCES TILL SUNDAY NIGHT MONDAY MORNING.thanks guys but i would pls like lots on sunday night and monday thank u.hope u all have a fantastic bank holiday weekend my last day tomorrow and then im off for 5 days whoopwhoop       .well spk to u all soon love u guys.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning ladies

Quicky from me, sorry know I am c***!

Loui - huge hugs hun I can not begin to imagine how you feel and must be even more frustrationg that you have to wait for yet ANOTHER reason and DH will not be here to support you as away (sorry if that made you feel worse   just remember we are here for you I know it is not the same but we can offer as much love and support as we can to get you through the next 6 months     and thing of you   .

Julia - hoping everything is settling down with your mum! Not long now hey 8 weeks is J getting excited?

Lisa - FAB news on the reprofit appointment, that will come round in no time, the flight will be fine, just focus on why you are going    

Bhopes - welcome to the board, you will get lotsof help on here. I will not lie and say that the ec etc is the most fun I have had but they do make it as easy as possible especially now they leave the drug dose to the anesitisis (sorry spelling) you get alot more drugs than previously (I have had 2 EC). I had my last EC in late Feb this year and DH was there but just after ISIS stopped it as to many partners were having funny turns and they were having to deal with them too. Good luck and do not worry about posting were pretty friendly bunch  

Piepig  -my mum saw this and rang to leave a message, is it definatlely only new in takes from next April gutting if it is - mind you my NHS go was nearly 2 years ago now started sept 2006 - god that is scary and still no closer to the goal - must not get down look forward!

Hello to everyoneelse hope you are all OK, suns shing this morning hope if lasts as having a BBQ tomorrow, last boozy blow out before detox in view of tx toward xmas!

LOL Spangle xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

why did the title change in my post?


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi bhopes,we have just had our appointment as well.I start my drugs on the 4th Sept.I'm excited and nervous and like the others have mentioned a littled bit gutted that our DP'S can not come in with us.The nurse i'm under is Gemma.Had a scan on Thursday and I have one small cyst on one of my overies so am now fretting over that.They said it might just be a hormonal thing as it wasn't there 10 months ago.I'm hoping.When do you start your Jabs?

Hello everyone hope you dont mind me jumping on this thread.I posted a few months ago but really didn't have alot to add as I was still waiting but still followed.Hope you all are well xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Bhopes - welcome to the thread. You'll get loads of support on here. The ladies are absolutely fabulous and I don't know how I'd have got through the past few years without them all. Best thing with treatment is to take each stage of the cycle at a time - easier said than done though.

Sooty - welcome back. Sending you lots of   and   for the cycle. 

Spangle - lovely to hear from you too. How are you doing? Hope the weather holds for you. 

Shelley - I'll be doing an af dance for you tomorrow night but won't be able to come on here unless the cottage has wifi (or I can find a McD's nearby). Enjoy your days off. 

Rivka - hope your journey home will be ok and no delays. And that ou've had a lovely time with your family. 

Loui - I hope you're able to enjoy these last few days with dh. It must be so hard for you both, especially with the recent tx. Will be thinking of you lots on Monday. 

Lisa - how frustrating for the docs to say there's not much they can do and that dh may be in pain for the longterm. How's your foot? Is dh going to the football today? Mine has gone which si why we're not leaving for Devon till tea time (don't tell my sis though as she wouldn't understand and expect us to be there earlier   )

Tricksy - Will mail you shortly. Hope you get on ok today in the competition. You'll have to let us know next time you're competing so we can come and cheer (sliently so as not to put Cropi off) you on. 

Julia -   how are you doing?

Piepig - that's great news for new people being referred. Such a shame the policy can't be retrospective but I suppose that would kill their budgets for the next 5 years.

Sorry, losing the concentration to remember everyone for personals. I'm exhausted this morning. We had friends staying last night with their 2 girls, 9 and 5, and they woke up at 6 which woke the dogs up and they barked so much I had to get up. By that stage I figured I may as well stay up with them and let everyone else sleep on. They're gorgeous children but boy does it make me realise how relaxing it can be on our own   

anyway = have a fab bank holiday.

Cathie x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

bhopes and sooty - welcome to the thread (sooty I remember you posting before). Congratulations on starting your cycles - and good luck. Please ask us lots of ques no matter how silly you think they may be - we've all asked them before!

A huge thanks to all of you who responded to my last me post about feeling sad - your friendship and empathy made me shed a few tears.

I investigated the 3 NHS cycles for the E of England  - and found an article that say's:

"Previous treatment (whether funded privately or by the NHS) will not preclude patients from being eligible for this policy.  However, the number of previous cycles will be taken into account and couples may be offered no more than 5 cycles in total (counting in previous cycles)." Fertility Services Policy FAQs, East of England Specialised Commissioning Group, Specialised Commissioning Team. Drafyed by Ros Stevenson, Communications Mgr, EofE Specialised Commissioning Group, 21 Aug 08.

So - I think this means that this is good news . I found the .pdf article on www.escg.nhs.uk at the very bottom of the blurb.

Anyone up for a meal out next week? Happy to go to a pub/Pizza Express - or anywhere really!

Loui


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Loui - that blurb you found looks like great news....have to admit i just assumed it wouldn't be retrospective!  I would be up for a meal if it gonna be an evening thing i can come to after work.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi guys,

Just a quickie as we have company this weekend but everyone is still in bed!!!

Glad to hear your all ok, welcome to the new girlies, you'll find all the help and support you need on here....there is normally one of us thats seen it or done it and can help 

Great news about the 3 free goes from April....sounds a bit too good to be true? lets see

Well we are having a great weekend, my sil and her oh arrived on Friday night and its been lovely to catch up. I came 3rd in my show yesterday which I am really pleased about.......it was not a big class though, only 9 or 10 so feel like i've cheated a little!! Cropi was an angel and behaved impecibaly like an angel!!!

Will catch up later properly

Lots of Love

Tricksy

ps went for a fantastic meal last night at The Bakehouse in Wivenhoe, hhhhmmm its as good as The Boathouse......lurvly.....


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi guys

Does anyone know what the criteria is for the NHS funding?  Sounds good    I'm just wondering whether the criteria is strick?

What has happened to the weather   I'm on countdown now i've only got 4 more working day till my holiday ...yippee!

I got my notes back from Isis and it is a very depressing read    They still havent got back to me about my results  - Does anyone know whether Gidons back ? 

Tricksy - Well done on coming 3rd  

Cath - Hope you have alovely break in Devon hun    Hope the choccie shop is lovely    Dh didn't go footie he's going on Tuesday night to the Colchester game.

Spangle -Hope your BBQ went well yesterday and you havent got too much of a hangover.

Sooty - Welcome to the thread  

Ill be back later
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone I agree great news about getting 3 goes on the NHS.Lets hope they dont take too long to get.Hope everyone are enjoying their weekend.I'm on nights so off to work at 530 for another 12 hours.

I was just wondering did any of you ladies suffer with a small cyst.Ken told me I have a small one.The nurse said it could be a hormonal thing and it will dissapear on it's own.But i'm sure you understand as soon as you think they might be a problem you start fretting.I received an invioce yesterday for blasto culture and freezing and will pay that tuesday then hopefully the drugs will arrive soon.Hope they are quick with them as on Tuesday will only have 8 days till I need them xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sooty - don't worry the drugs can be delivered the next day, they are pretty quick. They also hold drugs in stock so if you get stuck they can help you out. 

Lisa - Are you going away?? Are we still on for next Sat night??


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Thankfully this board has been fairly quiet this past week I've been away so it didn't take me so long as usual to catch up.  Had a great holiday despite the very mixed weather.  Bit of a nightmare journey though - 8 hours - can't complain though as Amy was a dream.  She seemed happier than normal, maybe she now likes the car!!!!

Well we waited until yesterday to announce our news to family and friends and got a bit of a mixed reaction to be honest.  I was hoping that people would just be so pleased but got too much of "Amy is very young".  Was annoyed because surely after all those years ttc it is just a miracle it has happened again so quickly.  Would like to have time and fertility on my side so that I could pick and chose over "when the best time is" but obviously that isn't the case for us.

Sooty - I had a small cyst but mine I got from the down regging process.  I had to down reg for an extra 2 weeks and it just disappeared on its own.  I hope that by your next scan yours will just have disappeared.  Best of luck with your cycle.

Bhopes - Welcome to the board.  I know it is very hard making those first few posts.  Keeping up with everybody is really confusing at first but you will soon get to know us all.  Good luck with your cycle.  Although there are quite a few of us on here it seems that rarely do we have more than one of us cycling at the same time.  Don't worry about the sedation.  Like someone else said all it does is stop you worrying and make you a little sleepy.  I looked on it as a good thing and it soon wears off after the procedure.

Lisa - Your off soon, that's great.

Loui - I really did feel for you reading your post.  You have a double dose of pain to deal with what with your BFN and dh going off.  At least you can get those blood tests done while he is away so you will be moving things forward.

Tricksy - Yes my appointments are a little muddled.  They should read 26th August (consultant appointment). 7th October (20 week scan).  Due date 21st February.  Thanks.

Hello to everyone else.  Sorry for no more personals but I am so tired.

Sam


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sam~ I'm sorry you got such mixed reactions from friends & family   I think the problem can be that once you've had one baby people tend to forget what you went through to get there & assume that your journey has now ended   Clearly thats not the case as i'm sure everyone will admit to wanting a sibling for their child even if it does mean going through TX all over again. Once ur baby arrives i'm sure people will forget about the small age gap & it will be great for amy to have such a close relationship with her sibling  

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hopefully its all ok now??

Sam, think I've got your dates right now. Sorry you had such negative comments, I'm sure people don't mean it, they just don't think 

Cath - Happy Anniversary for today hun, hope that your both having a lovely time down in Devon 

Spangle - How did your Hysteroscopy go on Friday?? hope your ok 

Gotta dash as i'm doing Simon's company accounts that are waaayy overdue and the blinking software I'm using has corrupted itself somehow  having to download the whole programme again in the hope that it will rectify it 

Hope your all having a fab weekend

Love

Tricksy xxx

25th August - Cath & Hubby Wedding Anniversary









26th August - Sam2007 Consultant Appointment









29th August - Tricksy Follow Up with Gidon









9th - 11th September - Lisa Reprofit Appointment









10th September - Rivka Genetic Referal Appt









16th Septmeber - Lisa & Steve's Wedding Anniversary









7th October - Sam 2007 20 weeks scan -









10th October - Tricksy Holibobs









13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due









31st October - Sam on the Moon Baby Due









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday








2009

23rd Jan - Tricksy & ChubbyHubby Holibobs to Kenya









26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









21st Feb - Sam 2007 Baby Due -









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









16th April - Lisa Egg Donation









7th May - Lisa's birthday









4th July - Rachels Birthday









This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Gals

I'm being such a lazy wotsit today i've only just got dressed     DH is home from work now.....poor thing he had to get up at 3.30am  

Did anyone see that super botox last night     it looked soooooooo painful

I've checked the criteria for the NHS funding and you have to be between 23-39 at the time of treatment and they take into consideration the amount of cycles you've already had.

Tricksy - Hope you get your computer program sorted......wot a pain  .  Yes we're still on for Saturday - Pm me arrangements when you have a spare 5 mins,  i don't finish work till Tuesday 2nd and we have a week at home then got to Czech the following week for a few day.  Have a great time tonight at George Michael's concert.  How did Amber get on with her sleep over the other day?

Cath - Happy anniversary hun      Hope your having a fab time.

Sam - Glad you had a lovely holiday    Good luck with your appointment tomorrow - sorry about the reaction of your family/friends    i think people forget what you've been through already and don't think about engaging the brain before the mouth blurts out  

Deb/Shelley - Hope the AF dances worked for you both 

Hi to everyone hope your having a good bank holiday
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

having a nice weekend but no signs off af so pls pls pls can i have lots off af dances and hopefully it gives it a really big kick up the wotsit         .sorry it was just a quick pop on and off,lots off love to u all.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just popping onto say ditto to what shelley said, no AF here either  

Lisa - where did you find the criteria?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

lisa - forget that, just found it on the website that loui gave.  looks hopeful that we might be eligible for some more funded cycles, even if we continue privately for now!


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just got back from a really nice weekend in Wales catching up with some friends and family.  My sister seems to be doing well at the moment too and has just finished her radio therapy so hopefully the rest of her tx should be much easier from now on.
Not looking forward to work tomorrow though   .

Tricksy - I love the bakehouse as well - went there a few months ago with DH and actually think the food is better than the Boathouse. Hope you enjoy George Michael tonight.

Cath - happy anniversary to you and DH  

Sam2007 - Glad you had a good holiday but I am sorry (and suprised) at some of your family's reaction to your pregnancy   .  Don't forget though you are right and it is a little miracle and I am sure that everything will be fine - it will also mean that little Amy will be very close to her little brother or sister which will be really nice for them. Hope all goes well tomorrow when you see the midwife too.

SamOTM - nice to see you are still about - not long for you now is it?  How are you doing?

Bhopes - welcome to the thread - I was really worried to about being sedated for my IVF at the ISIS in April this year as I had read a few horror stories, but can honestly say I cannot remember a thing - I think the nurses saw I was quite anxious when they took me into the theatre and the anethesist (I can't spell it either!) whacked up the sedation stuff and I was totally out of it - I had had a GA for my first two cycles at a different centre but the experience was suprisingly pretty similar in the end.  My DH didn't come into any of the E/C's I have had but actually I think he was quite glad - the nurses will be there with you though and are really nice. Good luck with things and keep us posted on how you go    

Sooty - Welcome back to the thread and good luck with your tx too  

Shelley- hope I didn't upset you by doing your AF dance too early and that AF comes very soon  .

Debs - hope AF comes soon for you too  

Spangle - hope you had a good BBQ and your HSG went OK.

Loui - that is really interesting about that link and I hope a few people on here will be able to benefit from further NHS tx now.  If you go out for a meal I will def try to come but may have to let you know on the night depending how things go in work if that is OK - I am covering for my manager this week and am praying there will be no disaster to sort out in his absence but knowing my luck this may not be the case.

Lisa - sorry that your notes from the ISIS were not very positive but just remember the different opinion I got when I went to Essex and Herts and what ever they have said is no indication your donor egg transfer won't be successful.  I am sure Tricksy said she has her consultation with Gidon on Friday so he must be back then if you need to speak to him.

Well that's all from me - hi to everyone I have missed.  

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

rachel,dont be silly of course u didnt upset me     glad u had a nice weekend away.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello All,

Thanks lots for all your replies and encouragement over ISIS and the EC and sorry for the late reply - all over the place at the weekend and not much time to get in front of a PC!

I feel more at ease about the sedation although I know on the day I'll be really nervous.  Thinking about it, it's probably best that DH doesn't come in - he's not the best person to watch any thing medical or gory on TV as he has to cover his eyes!

Had a good appointment on Friday - I was quite nervous, DH seemed fine (he was quite chuffed as we could see the red arrows doing their formation thing some where off in the distance whilst we were waiting!).  Looks like we are going to be put forward for ICSI now as they think the problem lies in the breaking into the egg bit.    I have to say I feel that's probably the best thing to do.  I don't know though - forgot to ask - whether we'll definitely get an embryo through ICSI or whether there's still a chance that the egg many not fertilise.  We're back at ISIS for our nurse appointment this afternoon so I'm sure I'll have more questions afterwards  

Piepig - that's really interesting about the 3 cycles on the NHS.  I wonder what the criteria will be.  This is our NHS go, so would be eager to know if this fails whether we could go a couple more times.  I wonder whether the PCT will let on?

Lisa - yep this is our NHS go, so fingers, toes and everything crossed at the mo!  

Sooty30 - Not sure when we'll start the actual jobs, I guess the nurse will let us know today. Think there's going to be so much to take in!  Don't worry about the cyst, I had one when I had my scan at the hospital and they said it's normal part of the cycle.  I'm sure ISIS will monitor it.  Good luck with your cycle and keep us posted!

Thanks again to everyone for your warm welcome and help - wishing you all lots and lost of    

B


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Oops - forgot to ask a couple of things...

Does anyone know whether if I hyper-stimulate on the NHS cycle and it's cancelled, whether that's it?  

Also, the consultant at ISIS kept saying about how he wants the best quality eggs - is there anything I can do to improve them?

Thanks again for all your help!

B


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi girlies!

I'm being naughty and sneaking it at work ... Had a lovely time with my family, sunshine and all. Very relaxed. One worry is that dad is not too well with his cancer tx so we're all worried about him, but he's done some tests yesterday so fingers crossed that he won't need much more tx ... 
It was good to return though because DH was back too, it was almost 6 weeks we were apart so was just great to be together again, missed him loads.
Returned Sunday night with my sis and she's staying with us for a fortnight. So I'm at work today 1/2 day and tomorrow full day, and then A/L for the duration of her visit, yippeee! We're planning loads of sightseeing and cycle rides together (some with DH too when he's free) which should be nice.

Loui -   thinking about you, not surprised you are emotional with the failed cycle and DH going away. Will be   for his safe return. 

Julia -   it's so difficult with your mum being unwell and you having to deal with the way she changed. I really hope meds can take her out of this crisis.

Rachel - so are you on a natural cycle with steriors now? Fingers crossed that you won't need ivf at all, that'll be lovely. Glad you had a good time in Wales.

Lisa - good luck at the Reprofit consultation and hope the flight will go okay using your relaaaaaxing cd. Sorry you didn't get much good news about DH's foot, they really are not making a very good jobn out of it ... So what your next move?Wanted to give your diet to my mum, but didn't as she's actually lost too much weight lately and is seriously underweight (at 63 that's not good at all!), we think it's because she's so worried about dad (understandably).

Cath - hope you're having a lovely time in Devon. If you love the shop then go for it girl! I'll miss having both of you around, but we love the Devon coast so will surely be coming down your way to Ilfracombe to taste some chocs - I meant catch up with you  

Tricksy - sorry your head is still bothering you. Can some relaxing reflexology or physio help?

Shelley - hope AF is on time.

Debs - good luck for the hgc.

Hello everyone else - sorry if I missed anyone...

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Cathie and Hubby, happy anniversary for yesterday. Sorry I missed it   Hope you are having a lovely holiday. Let us know how you got on at the viewing of the chocolate shop. I hope it went well.

Shelley and PiePig, I hope  turns up for you both soon so that you can get going. PiePig, I love your pics on ********. Where were the butterflies? Was it at Jimmy's Farm? I have heard he has opened a butterfly garden there or something. 

Tricksy, how is your headache these days? Are you still having massage? Hope it is helping, and that having an extra day's holiday has helped. How was George Michael? I bet he was fab. Well done on your competition, sounds like you are doing well. Will we be seeing you and Cropi in the olympics in 2012?   I looked up the Bakehouse, it looks lovely, must try it sometime. The Boathouse food was lovely last week, but the only thing I would say was poor was the service. We waited ages to catch someone's eye to pay, and Gordon said that a lot of people were going up to the bar to pay as they seemed to have the same problem. Could not fault the food though, it was lovely.

Rachel, glad you had a lovely break in Wales, and that your sister seems to be doing well. It must be hard for you being so far away from her, I hope you both enjoyed a nice weekend together. I hope work is not too awful for you this week  

Bhopes, welcome to the thread. You will soon get used to everyone on here. I used to write down who was who and where they were with their treatment which helped as my memory is crap! 

Sooty, welcome back to you too!

Lisa, are you on a countdown until your trip? I hope it goes well for you both, I am feeling really confident about your treatment as the statistics are so good. Hope you had a good weekend.

Sam, I was sorry to hear that some of your family upset you. Don't you worry, there is a year between my brother and I and we were so close growing up. It will be lovely for them being so close in age (might be hard work for you though  ).  Hope your appt goes well today.

Louie, I hope you and DH had a lovely weekend together. Is it this week he goes away? I am sending you lots of   and   that the time goes quickly for you both. 

Emma, I see that you have booked a cruise for next year - wow!!! Where are you off to? On the other hand, don't tell me, I will only get jealous!! Hope you are okay, you are very quiet lately. Will PM you when I get a minute.

Spangle, hope the BBQ and booze-fest went well! 

Hi to everyone else. I hope you all had a lovely BH weekend. I am confused today cos I keep thinking it is Monday!! (it does not take much!!). 

Tricksy, would you mind adding a date to the list please? I have a scan on 17 September to see if placenta has moved. Thanks.

Have a nice day everyone xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Rivka, sorry I missed you, did not realise you were back. Glad you had a lovely break with your family, although sorry to hear about your dad. I hope the test results are okay. Have a lovely time with your sister. I bet it is lovely seeing DH again after so long - you will have to send your sister out on errands so that you and DH can enjoy some time together


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi just me     


still no sign off af why cant it come when u want it to come on u old     show ur ugly face ,just to let u all know me and debs are meeting up in colchester tomorrow nite for a bite to eat would u all like to come to abit short notice i no but it would be nice to see u all if any off u can make it,it wont be till 7pm we havent decided where we are meeting yet but i will talk to her later and let u all no,if u can let me no who can make it or not.im gonna do an af dance                                                           think that should do pls pls pls pls pls COME ON.
DEBS THAT WAS FOR ME AND U.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cath - Hope you are having a lovely time in Devon.  That's where we have just come back from and we spent a lot of time in Ilfracombe.  It is a lovely place.

Shelley -                                                                             .Just repeating your AF dance for you.

Rivka - Glad you had a good holiday.  I am sorry your dad is not so good.

Emma - A cruise?  You lucky thing.  This is what we did for our honeymoon and never had the money to repeat it but would love to.

Bhopes - My dh didn't really want to come into to EC with me (he was allowed in those days) as he felt so much in the dark about what was going on that he couldn't support me properly.  I was fine with this so he stayed and waited outside.  I remember little but I do remember that without dh there one of the nurse's stepped in to the supportive role and this worked well for me as I knew they knew exactly what they were talking about.  If you hyper stimulate than usually they will freeze your eggs if they can and put them back in a frozen cycle.  Whatever I cannot believe you would lose your go.

Little mo - Thanks for that.  It is reassuring that you enjoyed the close age gap between you and your brother.

Sam - Glad all is well with you.

Well I had my first consultant appointment today which was really a waste of time (though worth going because I had a listen to the baby's heartbeat which is always reassuring).  The new consultant I saw decided that I really needed to be seen by the same doctor who was my consultant during my last pregnancy.  So I have to go back and see him on 5th September.

(Bhopes - in case you are confused (which you probably are) I was an ISIS patient two years or so back.  I was ttc for around 5 years and did 5 IVFs (all BFN).  Just when I had got to the point of giving up I fell pregnant naturally (my daughter is now 6 months old).  And I have been amazingly lucky and fallen pregnant again (despite being 40) so soon.

Sam


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

HEY ME AGAIN,

i have sent debs a message to meet up at the slug and luttuce on the high street we will be there from 7pm so the more the merrier.u can park on the high street after 6pm so that makes it abit easier.hope u can come.still no sign of af.well hopefully see some off u tomorrow.   

oh and forgot to say cleo says hi and she missis u all,she will be coming tomorrow aswell.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sorry quick one, how do we start finding out about the funding thing? ISIS? Back to the doctors or CGH any ideas
Do you know if this includes FET's as if we go ahead we would have had 4 cycles 2 fresh 2 frozen - god where do we start had to have time to sort too as do not get a chance at work no where private to make calls.

REALLY suprized I thought same as Debs that we would have no chance that we had had our chance god just wanna know and get things moving!

A very   spangle xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley- may I come tomorrow too please? I'll see you at 7pm. Here's an AF dance for you and Debs....                      

Rivka - I'm glad that DH is back now and really pleased you had a good holiday with lots of sun. Sun - what's that? . I'm soory to hear about your dad and that your mum has lost lots of weight worrying about him 

Bhopes - I second what everyone has said about sedation. I really am the world's worst worrier about being in pain. During my first EC (and don't worry because ISIS have changed the anaesthetic drugs used since then) I remember everything. I complained and my second one went so quickly and I don't remember anything. During my 3rd I remember being really, really nervous about the pain again and my heartbeat was 111 beats per minute before I went in for the EC. The staff were really good and put my mind at rest - so please don't worry about the EC or sedation. 

I can't answer your que about whether you get another go if you are over-stimmed, but again, please don't worry about being over-stimmed. ISIS are one of the best clinics in the country for monitoring us during stimms (they do blood tests and internal ultrasounds nearly every other day) and they will pick up immediately if you have overstimmed. I was fine on day 3 (fri) but by the mon (day 6) my e2 levels had shot up so much that they coasted me for a few days. 

I think you also mentioned egg quality. I was diagnosed with this after my 1st and 2nd cycles - and each time I took Zita West or pregnacare multi-vits. This time I took the same vits, but added 3 Holland and Barrett Royal Jelly tablets a day (thanks to Rachel!) plus one co-enzyme Q10 and one omega 3, 6 and 9 tablet (all available from Boots). On this last cycle I got a perfect blastocyst (which I hadn't achieved before) and I think this proves that my egg quality was good on this cycle. Although I've read you can't improve egg quality I really think that what I did helped.

Sam - I'm sorry that today's appointment was a waste of time. Good luck for the 5th of Sept (not too far away).

Rachel - I'm glad you had a good time in Wales and that your sister is doing well. Fancy dog walking this week? Just text me when you are free (on the day if you like). I'm normally home by 5.30. Do you fancy a meal with Shelley, Debs and Cleo tomorrow - and anyone else that wants to come along?

Spangle - go on the website I recommended a page or so back - I think that should answer your question about fresh and frozen cycles (I'm sorry, I can't remember the address off hand). I'd be interested to know who we contact about this too, i.e. GP, ISIS etc....

DH went to Iraq yesterday morning but surprisingly I'm OK (I think it's to do with the fact that Sky was installed yesterday afternooon!!!). I'm out on the pop tonight with colleagues from work (who all stay out until 3am each time they go into town) - but I don't expect I'll last that long! 

Loui xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

evening ladies!

hope you are all well

no sign of AF, so i join shelley is the frustrated AF dancing          

Spangle - not sure about how to find out about funding.....backt o GP to get re-referred I guess if you are not currently seeing a cons.  Think it does include FETs in the 5 cycles max thing so by the way i interpret it you would be entitled to a funded full cycle if you've had 2 fresh and 2 frozen, might be wrong though!

Julia - hope the placenta has moved - well if thats what it needs to do anyway, have to confess to being a total ignoramus when it comes to these things.  oh and yes the butterflies are at jimmys farm.

Shelley - about to text you back, but yep slug and lettuce sounds fine (no idea where it is but sure i'll find it!) see you tomorrow!  Hope we will both in full flow AF by then  

Bhopes - things for good egg quality and lining are: coenzyme q10, warm wheat bag/hot water bottle on belly, lots of protein, evening primrose oil, brazil nuts, pineapple juice.....i'm sure there are more but thats all i can remember at the moment.

Sam - they do seem to be messing you around a lot with this pregnancy don't they.  i'm surprised you weren't automatically assigned the same consultant!

Rivka - sorry to hear about your dad  

rachel - glad to hear you had a good weekend and that your sister seems to be doing well, how much more treatment does she have to have or will this be it?

love to everyone else, and hope some of you can make it tomorrow

xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Piepig -              .  AF dance for you too.  Yes they have been messing me around a lot but you know the lack of doctor attention has actually made it all less stressful.  I've had a adopt a "what will be will be" attitude.

Spangle - Surey the ISIS should know about the NHS funding if they have the contract.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

just on at my friends house. Bloody internet went last week and now orange are saying that they don't think they can provide us with it anymore.....only taken 6 weeks for them to say that!!!

Anyway no viewings on our house as yet and not much else to report!! Love to all

I miss you all...xxxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone do you know when it's a good idea to start drinking lots of water?I think I will starton the pinapple juice and brazil nuts in 2 weeks too.Also with the hot wheatbag is that just up to EC,as i've heard to aviod getting over heated after you have had ET.x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

sooty - i drank lots of water from starting DR, started the wheatbag when i started stims and then stopped after EC and switched to just a pillow!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Gals

How is everyone?

Sooty - Hi hun yes only use the heatbag until ET,  i think the water is good idea to start now if you don't mind plain water - Where do you live?  Are you far from Isis?

B - Like some of the other girls have said Isis are really good on monitoring you with scans and bloods    How did your appointment go?  I think you will fall into the critera as long as you are between 23-39 by the time your treatment starts and as this is your 1st NHS you should get another two (but you hopefully wont need them  )  Are you far from isis?

Cleo - Wot a pain with orange!!!    Miss you too    Hope you get some viewers soon - when do you start d/regging?


Rachel - Glad you had a great weekend in Wales and so pleased that your sister is getting better and hopefully it will all start getting better for her    I will have to try the Bakehouse and the Boathouse they both sound scrummy  

Tricksy - How was George?

Deb/Shelley -           
Hope this AF dance works for you both - Ican't make tomorrow     I've got a massage booked for tomorrow night sorry  

Sam - Sorry the docs are mucking you about    

Loui - have a great evening out with your friends tonight.......you deserve it   

Julia - What does that mean about seeing if the placenta moves.........sorry i'm a bit thick  

Rivka - Good to see you back hun so glad you had a nice break away with your family and that your reunited with DH    Sorry about your Dad hun    

Cath - Cant wait to hear all about the choccy shop  

DH gone to see Ipswich tonight and a friend was due to come over but i've been blown out    so got a real quiet one in even the cat doesn't want to know me  

Ta Ta
Lisa xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sam - ISIS will know I guess but as NHS I am sure either the Hospital or Doctors will have to do the referal. I have written a letter to my doctor and posted it through the door asking for her guidence. 

Loui - I looked on the link thanks was really helpful, think reading it even if we have the FET the new funding entitles you to 3 fresh cycles resulting in max 6 embryo transfers, guess that is roughly 3 fresh 3 frozen so hoping we will get a fresh cycle funded by the NHS if we are in luck which it is about time we had some of that. Will let you know what the doctors come back with!

Shelley and Debs he is something for you both                       

Cleo - hi we jst moved from orange they are sssssooooo slow! Good luck.

Everyone else hope you are well!

My hystrosocpy was in July - all was OK and biospy of lining came back normal too!

Sorry no personal tried and a headache so off to watch the new show on BBC1 see if it is any good.

Take care all lol Spangle xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Just a thought does anyone know if Ladyb had her cycle, she has not been on for AGGGGEEEEESSSS!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Lisa I live in Harwich so only takes me 15 mins from door to door.I'm so pleased to hear about the extra cycles as I can afford to pay for the next one or 2 if I egg share.That if I get enought to share.Dont get me wrong I want it to work first time but with the odds how it is you just never know.

Which nurse did you all have I have got Gemma she seems quite nice x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys, hope that your all ok....been lots of yacking going on today. No time for personals I'm afraid, I've not been home long 

First things first.....*GEORGE WAS FANFRIGGINGTASTIC * we had a fabulous time and he was on for almost 3 hours  Oh my god he was amazing!! He didn't finish until just gone 11pm as it was his last concert ever  we then had a very slow journey through London and I finally got home at 1.50 this morning  getting up at 5.45 was a little bit of a struggle   I managed to get quite a bit done at work today and went for a ride after work....to cut a very long story short, I was out with my friend and a dog came out of nowhere while we were on the edge of a field and went for his horse, he got thrown off, his horse bolted, followed quickly by Cropi who I managed to pull up and somehow catch his horse. The guy who owned the dog came out and said it was our fault as we shouldn't ride is we couldn't control our horses  Poor Alf is very bruised and sore.....I told the guy very politely (yes really I did!!) to go away as he was being very rude and he would see the Police soon enough  we then had to walk back as Alf was struggling and rang the Police who are going round to see the guy. We were very lucky, it could of been a whole lot worse 

For those of you asking about the new rules I am going to see Gidon on Friday and I am going to ask him what the situation is with regards to previous treatments/FET etc....I'll let you all know

Si and I are off down to the New Forest tomorrow. It would of been my Grandads birthday and we are going down to scatter his ashes  I can't believe that its almost 11 months since I saw him, I miss him so much 

Sorry for the me post  I hope that AF turns up for you Debs & Shelley  Glad you are ok Loui, been thinking of you 

Gotta dash as I really need to get stuff done before the old adrenelin wears off and I wilt 

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxx

ps thanks for asking about the headache, its still there!!! I had physio again this morning (3rd one) and he's said that i need to take time out even for just 10 mins and relax  I've got an indian head massage booked for Friday too...not sure if I'll keep them up but we'll see.

catch you again soon xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all - it's been busy on here since last night.
Just popping on with a few personals - 

Bhopes - glad your consultation went well.   I think with ICSI though there is still a chance the eggs won't fertilize but hopefully that wont be the case for you.

Sam2007 - sorry your appointment was not very helpful but good news about your baby's heartbeat.  Hope you have a better consultation next week - they have been messing you about quite a bit!

Rivka - welcome back from your hols   - sorry to hear about your Dad though and hope that he will be OK and also about your Mum - it must be really difficult for her.     Hope you have a lovely time with your sister while she is here.

Emma - did I read something about you going on a Cruise?  Must have missed that - where are you going?  Sounds lovely.

Julia - how is your Mum doing?  Also I am in the dark too about the placenta thing.

Shelley/Loui/Debs - will try to make it tomorrow but will depend on how work goes and if I have to work late - will send a text to Loui if I can't make it.

Loui - if I don't see you tomorrow I will definitely text you about a dog walk later in the week maybe Thursday or Friday? - if it is OK with you will let you know on the day?  Hope you have a good time tonight with work and aren't too hungover tomorrow and also sorry about DH going   .

Debs - Thanks for asking about my sister.  She has finished the worst of her tx now just has to stay on Metformin and also starts Herceptin tx in October (fortunately they fund it on the  NHS where she is) but she is even thinking of going back to work about then if she gets her energy back.

Sooty - I think it is good to try to drink lots of water all through tx - it can also help prevent the headaches from the down regging drugs as well. The brazil nuts etc are mainly for the womb lining so you shouldn't need them till you start stimming.

Cleo - sorry about your internet problems - hope you sort them and are back with us soon.

Lisa - sorry your mate has blown you out but that explains your ******** comment!  

Tricksy - You must be exhausted after your past 24 hours - I'm not suprised your physio has told you to relax - I would be done in!  Sorry to hear about your palava with that horrible man and the horses too.  Hope you have a nice time in the New Forest and it is not too sad scattering your grandad's ashes  .

Well that's all from me,

love Rachel xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Hope you are all well. We have been on holiday in the LakeDistrict it was lovely and Faith was an angel. Not much else to report here.

Sooty,
I used the wheatbag to and took wheyprotein as didn't think I ate enough protien.

B,
Good luck with your first cycle, It is scarey but just keep focused on why you are doing this.

Sam2007:
Glad you had a nice holiday and Amy was good. Bet she is changing fast now. Glad the pregnacy is going well.

Lisa:
How exciting that you have your consultation so soon. Hope it goes well.

Tricksy:
Sounds like a nasty fall and that man is a wxxker hope he gets shock when the police go round!!!

Take care everyone i've missed

Liz xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Morning everyone i'm addicted to the net now lol.I was just wondering if it's ok to still have chocolate through IVF.I dont eat alot of it but do like and.I don't mind the not smoking and drinking but don't want to feel everything has to go.I heard it contains more caffine than coffee but this i'm not sure.

Anyway off to Southend in a bit to adventure island with DP and his step daughter so looking forward to it.Will log on later.x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

morning,

yepppppppeeeeeeeeeeee guess what? yes u guesed it AF arrived early hours this morning whoop whoop cant belive im excited about that looks like all the AF dances worked thanks guys.so im gonna phone isis as soon as they open just one more herdel to cross and thats my fsh so pls everyone do a little   or something so i can get started tomorrow really dont want to wait another month,i really hope it will be ok.well got to go off to the gym this morning looking forward to seeing some off u tonight oh newbies ur more than welcome to join us to if u like dont feel nervous about meeting some off us we dont bite we are all very friendly .well cu all later love u lots


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Shelley - good news that AF is here! So all systems go now  

Debs - hope AF arrives soon - maybe Shelley's will bring it on?  

Loui - hope going out with your friends will take your mind off things. How often can you be in contact with DH?

Little Mo - no need to send sis on errands daytime, it's the nights I was especially keen on    Why do they want to check if your placenta moved, is this routine?

Rachel - glad your sister's tx is now easier to bear and hope she has more energy soon. Will get in touch about running soon, still hadn't sorted out plans with sis - we want to do so many things that we need a month off and have only a fortnight  

Tricksy -   about this terrrible man! Glad you enjoyed the concert. Hope it goes well in New Forest  

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Shelley - woohooo!!! Hope that you seeing PiePig tonight will make her AF come too. They do say that if you live with other women your cycles become synchronised, very strange!!

Tricksy, hope today goes well. I am not surprised you are still missing your grandad, it is still early days. Hope you have a lovely day.

Louie, I hope you had a fab night out with your friends. Did you manage to last the whole night? Hope it was fun. 

This is just a quickie, will come on later and do more personals. 

The reason they are checking the placenta again is that at the last scan (17 weeks) it was low lying, and totally blocking the exit. It may have moved by itself over the weeks, but if not I will need a Caesarean as the baby won't be able to get past it otherwise, so I will know in 3 weeks if a section is needed or not. In a way it would be nice to have a C section (to avoid all the pain lol) but I don't mind either way.

Have a nice day everyone, and catch up later xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy - I'm thinking of you today. And what a nasty man. Glad you know where he lives so that the police can speak to him. Good luck with Gidon on Friday - and I think we will all be really interested to hear about the 3 free IVF's. I guess he won't know too much about how we actually get scheduled for the extra goes - perhaps you could ask to speak to Sarah the Practice Mgr when you are there to see what she says? 

Little Mo - thanks for explaining about the placenta. I hope it's moved so you don't have to have a c-section.

Rachel - I can't walk Thurs (I'm visiting our injured soldiers in Birmingham again) but I can do Fri if you are around. Happy for you to text me anytime on the day (just give me about an hours notice). Shall we do the Archeological Park again or Friday Woods - which is easiest for you? Either for me. Really hope you can make it tonight.

Shelley - yey - AF is here. You can get started again - yey! Good luck for your FSH. Can't wait to see you tonight. Please look out for me.

PiePig -can't wait to see you too.

Rivka - what sort of things are you planning to do with your sister? Sounds like a lot of fun.

Sooty - our resident chocolate expert Cath is on hols at the moment. I think it's dark chocolate that has the most caffeine in it. But, tbh, I shouldn't worry too much about giving lots of things up - IVF is difficult enough as it is without having food cravings and other withdrawal symptoms. I found that the brazil nuts were really yummy coated in milk chocolate - Cath sells this - and it's really yummy. (Cath can I get my commission now?   ).

I didn't get in until 3am - oops! We were at Yates (student night so it was £1.50 a pint) and then the Hippodrome - I felt really old!!! So far I'm OK, just a little tired, and I've not had any headaches so I think I got off lightly!

Have a nice day.

Loui xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello again!

Thanks for all your replies and advice - really really do appreciate it.  

Little Mo, you're right I think I'm going to have to right everything and everyones name down as I'm so lost.  Sorry if I make a mistake everyone.

Am sneaking on at work (again!) - I can see I'll be really addicted to the forums so I'm going to have to be strict with myself  

Yesterday went ok.  We saw Gemma and went through the whole cycle with her - she's got the patience of a saint as I kept interrupting and asking questions!  I have to say everything just dropped when I saw the needles and the injection process (I hoped it would be one of those pen type things).  Actually I just felt like bursting into tears when I saw them all and thought how am I going to cope!!  Wanted to run away screaming why me?!  but I can't do that.

Anyhow, I'm going to be an awkward customer as my cycle is never the same so I'm not sure when I'll be ringing them up on CD1.  Sooty, I don't think I'll be starting the same time as you but, hopefully, I won't be far behind!  So nearly cycle buddies  

Now DH & I need to make a decision about going to blastocyst and freezing - has anyone tried going to blastocyst?  Does it really make a difference?

Thanks for the info on egg quality.  Have got DH on COQ10 so I'll half inch some of his!  Not sure on the wheatbag - do you put them in a microwave?  DH doesn't like microwaves so I think I'll go with a hot water bottle.

Lisa - We live in town, not far from ISIS, so it's really handy for us.

Sam - your journey has really giving me hope as I was fearing the worse for DH & I, thanks for sharing with me.

There's just so much to take in all at once and so many things need decisions - I keep thinking have I made/am I making the right ones!  Thanks again for all your help - really do appreciate it.

Wishing you all lots of     and thanks again for all your help  

B


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Oops - am such a scatter brain.... I had another couple of q's to ask!  Sorry to keep posting like this.

Just wondered whether, when you're on your tww you're allowed to take time of work as sick leave?  Can I get a sick note?

Also, I've read that caffeine is a no no, but I don't think I can get through a day without a cup or two - does anyone else drink coffee and have you had to give up?

Thanks again and sorry to be a pain.

B


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

B - glad you had a good appointment. The injections look frightening but I promise you'll get used to them in no time, like a pro! Are you going to do them yourself or will your DH do them? I preferred DH to do them (and he was happy with it) but other girls preferred to do their own. About sick leave - I found that the best way was to ask your GP to give you sick notes, hope it works for you.

Finally changed my picture to one of my favourite Mama Mia moments   decided this will cheer me up.

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Rivka -

Not sure whether I'll do it or DH.  He's quite squeamish about these things (has to cover his eyes when watching anything medical on TV!).  But that said he's better at doing things properly, where as I just rush about and will say that'll do.

Thing is where to do the jabs.  I'm thinking my tummy as there's more to grab there    as I need to lose a bit of weight.  Hopefully it won't be too painful.  

Love the picture - I need to figure out what to post!  Mammia Mia is a great film - saw it with my Mum & DH which was a miracle!

TTFN

B


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi b,

i have only had one cycle so far and i felt the same as u ,but the jabs really arnt that bad,the stimming ones are the ones i dont like,i done my in my thigh (d/r) but my stimming ones in my tummy and i found my tummy hert the most but try both and my dh done mine as i couldnt face doing them.u will be fine honest.well good luck.shelley.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi b - like Shelley I injected in my thighs during downregging and in my tummy during stimms. I found that if you pinch your skin hard enough where the needle goes in then the pinching hurts more than the injection. I tried for blastocysts on my last 2 cycles. They say to go for it because the best embryo's will naturally self-select and survive to day 5 whereas if you didn't do it is very hard for them to determine which embryos at day 3 will be the strongest, so you could end up with embryo's being put back which won't actually survive after day 3. Does this make sense? But, you run the risk of none of them getting to blast and therefore having none to put back in. That's why they will only offer to send them to blast if you have more than 8 good emby's. On both my second and third cycles we had 12 good embryo's on day 3. By day 5 on the 2nd cycle only 2 survived and were put back but they had failed to get to blast. We got a bfn. On the 3rd cycle, 2 survived and we had a perfect blast and a baby blast put back but there were no guarantees and sadly it was a bfn again.

Loui xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Anyone read the story in the papers today about the woman (now pregnant from a doner egg cycle in Spain) who is suing her health authority?  Apparently this couple were diagnosed with male factor but by the time their NHS IVF turn came her eggs were too old.  Apparently she should have had her hormones checked twice a year while waiting for her IVF go.

Shelley - Glad AF came.  Hope the same for you Debs.

B - I found that jabs in my tummy (got a good spare tyre there) weren't painful at all.  I switched on to decaffinated coffee when I was having treatment and have stuck to it ever since.  But if you really don't like it then as long as you stick to two a day then I think you will be fine.  I went to blastocyst on several of my cycles.  I think you really can't make a final decision on whether to go for blast or not until you have some idea of how many eggs/embryos you are going to produce.

Sooty - Chocolate every day when pregnant is supposed to lessen the risk of miscarriage.  So bearing that in mind I would say that in moderation chocolate will do you the world of good during treatment.

Can't remember who asked about sick note during treatment but I'd say go to your GP and see how sympathetic he is.  I know some ladies (especially those that don't wont their work to know about their treatment which gives them a huge problem with appointments etc) do manage to get their GPs to make some excuse for them.

Sam


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening ladies,

loui,rachel,debs and vick i had a lovely evening tonight as always when i see u guys,so thank u,and thanks rachel and loui for the advice on other herbal tablets i will be getting them on the way home from isis tomorrow.im getting so scared about tomorrow i so want to get started again,i will post latter on tomorrow and let u all no.

debs,this is for u my darlin.                                                                        hope it helps.lots off love to u and i will go through my diary tomorrow.   

tricksy,hello sweetie hope today went ok ,and i really hope ur aunt and cousin did not start any trouble,be thinking about u hunny,   

hi to everyone else hope ur all ok,spk to u all tomorrow.lots off love to u all and lots off         .


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello everyone what a day been down to Southend for the day and only just got back.DP wanted to take his step daughter to adventure island and we had a really good day.

I will be taking time off from EC till I test.I'm a tug driver at felixstowe port and I refuse to be bounced about whilst driving after having IVF.I'm really lucky as we have a onsit doctor and they are arranging for me and my partner to take half days everyother day for appointments.Plus he get the ec and et off to be with me too.I found I wanted to be honest with them as the medication I will be taking.So I really can't grumble one of my managers caught me crying the other day and he was ok don't think he really knew what to say.They dont know about it but know we are undergoing hospital investigations.That was the way the company doctor put it as he said it's none of their buissness xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

evening all, just popping on quickly to say I had a lovely evening, was great to see you Cleo and Shelley, glad we finally managed to talk rachel and fab to finally put a face to a name Loui xxxx

Love to all

xxxxx


ps. still no AF


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning everyone,

Crickey you have all been busy yacking  

Glad that you had a good night last night, sorry I couldn't make it, but next time hopefully I will be able to come.

B - I also downregged into my thighs and stimmed into my stomach. I found that if I sat either on the floor or on our low futon then the muscles in my legs were relaxed and the jabs hurt less, the more you tense the worse it is. You will get used to them very quickly and although its scary at first after a few times you will be fine and wonder what all the fuss was about. I also had to have Gestone jabs in my bum during stimming and the 2WW and hubby did them for me at first but they did hurt and I found that doing them myself was a lot less painfull. Pinching the skin together is also a great tip. My sil used an icecube to numb the area a little first but I havn't tried that. 

Shelley - so glad that af came for you, good luck today and let us know what they said as soon as you can   

Liz - Glad that you had a good holiday and Faith enjoyed herself, its been ages since we last saw you, we must try and arrange a get together that you can make  

Sooty - Its good that you have a sympathetic doctor at work, its nice to have someone on your side who understands, you had a very long day yesterday, you step daughter must of been shattered! 

Sam - It must of been nice for you to of heard babys heartbeat, good as well that you are going to have the same consultant, so much better than having to go through everything again and again 

Loui - how are you feeling hun? hope that your ok? when do you have your tests done? Have you heard from hubby yet? Hope your trip to the hospital to see the wounded soldiers goes ok today xx

Rivka - Good to see you back, bet its lovely to see hubby again, I don't think that I could go 6 weeks without seeing Si!!! 

Julia - Fingers crossed that your placenta has moved when you go to have or scan...mind you a C section would be easier as in the planning route of getting your parents to look after J while your having baby. Whatever happens as long as she arrives safely then thats all that matters. Jemima is a good name....slides off the tounge easily with J's name   

Rachel - Yesterday went quite well. I got myself in a right state on the way down there and basically cried for the full 4 hour drive   I was not too bad by the time we got there, my Aunt totally blanked me and she caused an atmosphere but everyone knew it was her not me. She made a fool of herself all on her own and everyone was talking about her!! We found a beautiful place to scatter my Grandad's ashes which I have to say totally freaked me out but my Nan was happy and thats what matters. We had a better journey home thank goodness and I slept like a log last night  

Lisa - We're looking forward to seeing you both on Saturday night, we could slide by and pick you two up save taking 2 cars. Can't wait to catch up with you  

Em - where are you hun?? hope your ok?? 

Spangle - not sure whats happened to LadyB, don't think that she's been on for ages but she is on ** quite a lot, I keep meaning to message her and see if she had her cycle or not....may do it in a mo. Hope that your ok?? 

Debs - How are you doing?? Have you got any more holidays booked up?? Was it last weekend that you were having your friends for the weekend? how did it go? 

Well I think that i've got everyone? I'm taking advantage at work and have sneaked on, I'll be about today and lurking   Have a good day everyone

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone when did you get your shedules before starting,as starting to get annoyed now as nothing.When the wanted paying the invoice came through the next day but now they have my money they are not to quick to forward on the next bit.I know it will come but getting impaitent x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've been in and picked my schedule up before now or had it emailed to me. Have you rung them and chased it up?? when are you starting to down reg??


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm starting next Thursfay the 4th.I just phoned them up and the receptionist asked if i phoned in on day 1.Which I told her it was day 3 when I saw the nurse and they said they were putting me through on this cycle and gave me all the dates and injection training ect,thenwent back in last Thursday for a scan.She said she would get the nurse to call me back.I feel like a pain when I call but i'm back at work tomoorow for 4 days and time is running out if i'm to get the druds dropped off.Hope i'm worring over nothing


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Try not to worry, it can all be sorted out very quickly. Drugs can be delivered the next day and they keep drugs in stock so it will be ok. If they have not called you by 4 call again....unfortunatley they are notorious for not calling back!!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks Tricksy I hate feeling like this.I guess as it's all new i'm not used to it is yet.I just feel like I hate phoning them as feel like they will think i'm moaning.Just want to know so I can relax.Will call later if not heard anything.What time does the Isis shut?x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

They shut at 5 or 5.30, not sure which, but I have had call backs from them as late as 6. Don't think that you are being a pain at all, if they rang back quicker I'm sure they wouldn't get half the phone calls they do!! Its totally normal to feel worried as you do, keep hassling


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks again will let you know how I get on later x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Blimey -it's taken me ages to catch up with you lot with all the   that's been going on here all week  

Sooty - chase ISIS for a call back. They are terrible at calling back and I think the answermachine goes on around 5. There's usually someone there after that but it's getting them to pick up the phone that isn't easy. I got so fed up of being chased about money quickly and not getting called back that I complained to the receptionist, not that they appear to have changed much  

Good luck with the cycle. I found that injecting where there was plenty of flab (of which I have loads) was the least painful place. I hate needles so if I can jab, anyone can. 

Was it you asking about chocolate? I know some people give it up as they're told it's bad. I think if you have really dark (over 70% cocoa) it has high levels of caffeine. Around 60% you should be ok as has the good bits in too. Milk isn't too bad,  and white has very little caffeine at all. Cheap chocolate replaces cocoa butter with some vegetable fats and a vanilla flavouring so a better quality choc with more natural ingredients would be better if you're worried about eating the wrong things.

Tricksy - you poor thing with that man. Hope the   sort him out. Also hope you're able to take that time out that you need. May seem like a daft question but have you had your teeth checked out? I had headaches for months, and a specialist consultant couldn't do anyting, then I found out I needed root canal work. Destressing also helped.....

Rivka - lovely to have you back home. Sorry to hear you're dad isn't well at the moment. I hope the test results have brought better news.  

Julia - will be   that the placenta moves so you don't have to have a c section. 

Shelley - glad af has arrived for you. Am   for good results on the fsh. 

Piepig - any luck with af?            in case she hasn't appeared yet.

Loui -   I'm glad you're not too low now that dh has gone. The night on the town sounds good. Can't remember the last time I was up at 3 having fun. 

Loui/Rachel - Are you walking tomorrow? If so could I come too? 

Rachel - glad you had a nice time in Wales. 

Sam07 - what a pain that the doc is sending you to someone else, though it's good to hear that you're more relaxed about this pregnancy. I'll have to pick your brains on what you thought of Ilfracombe as we're trying to make a decision and the town itself is one of the things making us think very carefullly. 

Lisa - how are you doing? Did dh have fun at the footie? My dh would have liked to have gone too. I'm going to the Reading match next week as they have an offer on for season ticket holders to take a mate for a tenner. 

Liz - glad you had a good holiday and that Faith behaved well. 

I'm afraid I've lost track of everyone now. Sorry if I missed you....

We had a lovely time, though it's great to be back. Our anniversary surprise evening out that my sis and her boyf were organising months ago never got arranged and the next promise of them cooking us a nice meal also went out the window (with me cooking the dinner whilst they went into the pool for 3 hours) but it was still a nice day. I can't believe we've been married 8 year    We went up to Ilfracombe on Sunday afternoon for a look at the shop. It's a great place with everything we could wish for from the business and even the flat is great. Every window at the back of the building has huge windows with views of the sea. I can picture myself in the roll top bath watching the ships go by. We weren't so sure about the town as we were rushing to get back to the dogs and ended up going for a second look on Tuesday. We looked around town a bit more and also went to Woollacombe for a play on the beach there which was lovely. Now we just have to decide how brave we are....

Off for a nap now as af arrived last night with avengeance so I didn't sleep well. 

Cathie x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello again everyone!

You're all wonders with the advice you've given me - thanks so much, really do appreciate it!

Hadn't thought about ice cubes or de-caf coffee but will give them a try.  It's the coffee first thing coming into work I can't do without - need the fix before I even  switch my PC on!

Thanks for sharing how you cope with/do the injections.  I think I'll try the thighs for the D/R and then me spare tyre for the stimming - it was those that made me feel all juddery 

I'm going to see my GP to see what she says about taking time off work.  Work are aware f the situation but I don't want all to know - have had bad experience with some friends and family so am rather guarded now.

Little mo, on your little message footer thingy (sorry don't know what it's called) you said you had reflexology - would you recommend it/where you went?

Sooty, do give ISIS a call, I would... If they can email it to, all the better - I think that's what I'd prefer, then I know I've got it and can reply.

DH & I are going to talk tonight about blastocysts & our freezing options - so hope to have a clearer idea of what our plans are.  I've been such a grump of late he's probably dreading it!

TTFN and thanks again for all your help, I've been so lost so it's great to have your advice.

Wish you lots of    

Bx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Cathie, great to have you back! The shop and flat sounded lovely. Sounds ideal if you are feeling brave!! 

Bhopes, I meant to say before that our histories are quite similar, in that my DH had a varicocele operation too which we think is what caused low sperm count and low motility, and I have had PCOS with irregular periods and ovulation. Fortunately Clomid did not have a bad effect on me and worked twice in the past (unfortunately one miscarriage though). I found the reflexology really helped during IVF and also subsequently after we had a BFN from IVF. I continued having reflexology whilst deciding whether to go for more IVF and found out I was pregnant in January this year. Not sure if it was the reflexology which helped me become pregnant this time, but I found the relaxation aspect was lovely, and Brenda's advice invaluable. She recommended cutting out certain things like Aspartame which is found in many things including diet coke which I was addicted to, caffeine etc. Her name is Brenda Seaborn and her website is www.banishstress.co.uk. DH also went for a couple of sessions too. Hope this helps - any more questions just ask.

Sorry I could not make it to the meet up last night, glad you all had a good time. I have been having some period type pains today so a bit worried about that. If they are still here tomorrow I will go and see the GP as getting an appt with the midwife is so difficult. 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hiiii

well im well and truly f!!!ked off ,went to isis today at 11:45 we got there early,we had this time so that our results would be bake in time,while we was waiting sarah came out said hello and asked how we was feeling and i told her how worried i was as i really wanted to get started this month,and she said well after the scan and blood test they will no more,i was in shock as i only thought i was having a blood test done,so i quickly ran to the toliet to try clean up abit as my periods are so heavy,so i was feeling really embarassed     about that already then it was 12:15 by the time we finally went in,i was getting worried as my results might not get back in time,anyway got on the bed had my scan everything looked fine my  lining and on the left side there is 2 follies then he got to the right side and oh no there is a cyst ,     so i got cleaned up sat down and was told that they need my fsh to be low but also if the blood test on the cyst has high levels off (estrogen hormone) then i wont beable to carry on this month anyway,          ,but they want me to start stimming tonight anyway,but julia said they would phone this afternoon  if the results come back,and guess what ? nothing,so i tried to phone but it went straight into answer phone      so once again i feel like crap not knowing whats going on,and on my schedule they have only put me on gonal f ,and nothing else so whats going to stop me ovulating ?? im just so fed up and just feel that i dont want to keep going through this every month.and i cant see the point off starting stimming tonight as i no what the phone call will be tomorrow, (dont carry on) every time i go there is always more bad news,well im gonna have a grate day at work tomorrow,im just emotionaly exausted,well thats all i can tell u all,really wanted to do some pms tonight but i really dont feel up to it sorry.lots off love to u all.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

The wilsons i'm so sorry you are having a crap day.They really should of called you back.Take you meds though as it might be good news tomorrow.I have 1 little cyst too and i'm bricking it that it wont go.I phoned the Isis today to chase my schedule and was told a nurse would phone me back,they never did.I called back 3 hours later to be told the nurse who is dealing with me is off today and she will call you tomorrow.I told them I will call you tomorrow as i'm not waiting for the phone all day.All I want to know is is it in the post is it that hard.I'm thinking of you know how you feel about the cyst to get this far and something always getting in the way.xx

Cathb yes it was me asking about the chocolate I dont eat thatmuch but are bound to fancy it if i'm lounging around for a couple of weeks.xx

Everyone please bare with me whilst I get used to who is who and where you are at that's why I keep posting to everyone xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley -   you could phone the emergency number as they should have told you what's going on and it's out of order to leave you dangling - especially when they say stress is so bad for you at this time   . Take the drugs anyway if that's what they told you to do. 

I think with the flare protocol that you're doing they don't give you something to stop you ovulating as you go with your natural cycle. They'll keep a very close eye on you so that they don't miss ovulation. I could have it wrong so it's worth asking them when you get a hold of them. I'm soooo angry at them for leaving you like this. 

Sooty - nothing worse than sitting around to make you have the munchies. It's bad that ISIS didn't tell you straight away that you wouldn't get a reply today. They seem to be getting worse at this side of things.


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello.  Im new and thought Id drop in to say hi!

Im doing ICSI at ISIS and started my down reg drugs today (sorry, not up on the abbreviations yet).  Thought it was going to kill but I didn't feel a thing!!! Hope its this straightforward all the way through. Im not looking forward to the egg collection though 03/10!  eeeeek


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Tricksy said:


> They shut at 5 or 5.30, not sure which, but I have had call backs from them as late as 6. Don't think that you are being a pain at all, if they rang back quicker I'm sure they wouldn't get half the phone calls they do!! Its totally normal to feel worried as you do, keep hassling


 they shut at 5!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shelley and Sooty, Isis make me so angry, they obviously don't realise how stressful going through IVF is, without them promising to phone and not doing so. I feel their customer service is their weakest point.  

Tricksy, you did make me laugh regarding the name, thanks for the suggestion. What if it is a boy though?!?! I know you are convinced it will be a girl. Not long to find out now I suppose, although still feels like ages to me.

Sorry, I was going to come on and do loads of personals but I think I am heading for an early night. Have a nice evening everyone xxx

PS:  Hi to Magic Beans. Don't worry about EC, you won't feel a thing!!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Magic beans (what a great user name).  Welcome to the group and best of luck with your cycle.

Shelley - I don't know what to say other that I am really sorry you are being messed around.  I hope you take the advice of the others and phone the emergency line because I think you need to talk to them.  I hope the cyst is nothing, it is about time things went your way.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening All   

Shelley - No wonder you are pee'd off, Isis are terrible for phoning back and they seem to be getting worse. I am going to mention it tomorrow when I got for my follow up   think its going to be a total waste of time but I won't know if I don't go will I. I will ask about the extra free cycles for you guys and let you know what Gidon says. I've got everything crossed for you hun and   for good results tomorrow  

Julia - Could you be getting Braxten Hicks (or whatever they are called  ) your about the right time for them to start I think I bet the next few weeks fly by....in 6 weeks time you could have your little baby in your arms   bloody amazing isn't it!!!! 

Magic Beans - welcome to the thread, I always found the thought of the jabs a lot worse than the actual thing. Don't worry about the e/c either, it is very scary I admit but they are great and you really won't remember or feel anything. They really are lovely and Sarah the nurse in recovery is really nice. Good luck. Thanks for the info about when Isis closes, there is still always someone there a lot later than 5 but its getting hold of them thats the problem  

Cath - Good to hear that you had a good break but shame on your sister for not sorting you out a nice meal   Good luck with the shop decisions  

Sooty - don't worry you will soon get used to who is who and what is happening. I still get confused and we mostly know each other in real life too  

B - Good luck with your blast conflab with hubby. We went to blast all 3 of our times as we thought that it was better to have strong embryo's....didn't blood work though   its a tough call and lots of people still get pregnant with 3 day embryo's so don't fret

Sam - How are you feeling?? Are you starting to show yet?? 

Ok guys I AM going to have an early night tonight so I'm off to do a few bits before I nip off to bed

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx 

ps the police did go round and speak to the **** man and have told him to keep his dogs in his garden   lets see what happens!!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi magic beans.I'm having IVF at the isis too and have my EC on the 3rd of October too.I start my jabs next thursday.Which nurse are you under I have Gemma so far she seems really nice.This will be our first try due to male factor.Are you local too?I live in Harwich so not too far away.I'm excited but scared a bit too if i'm honest as not sure what to expect x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening all


still no AF    don;t know what she thinks she's playing at...reckon she'll come at the weekend cos then I can't phone to book the HSG till monday and they probably won;t be able to fit me in, also will have a house full of males this weekend as Johns school friends are coming down for a visit....perfect time for a visit from the ol' witch!

Shelley - as i said earlier, if you need to talk, even if just to get stuff off your chest you know where i am, can't believe they have left you hanging on till tomorrow  

love to all

xxxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Debs, you done a test coz your quite late now aren;t you?


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for all your hellos and welcomes!!! Hope you manage to get in touch with them - Ive phoned the emergency number before and someone did ring me back eventually!

Can I ask some questions you have probably all been through a million times?  Am I going to feel real bad with all these meds?  Feeling fine and dandy today but I am only on day one of meds.  And, honestly, honestly do you not feel anything at E/C?  I so dont beleive how you can't feel it - that needle is ENORMOUS!

Oh, and can add, just because im a child - We love Terry.  He is known in our household as "the man with the babies in his pockets!" - I called him it one day when I worked out he was the embriologist and it has just stuck!  I think its a fab name!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

spangle - yep, despite saying yesterday i wasn't gonna test I plucked up the courage to test this morning...BFN which is what i expected, would be too good to be true for a natural pregnancy.  Just hope AF turns up tonight so I can phone the nuffield tomorrow.

Beans - Can't really answer your questions about EC as I have only had it done at bourn where they use a local anaesthetic with no sedation, whereas at isis you have sedation.  I did find in totally painfree, but if you find it painful i'm sure they can top up your meds if you tell them.  I felt very headachy during DR if i didn;t drink loads of water, other than that though i felt fine. think it affects everyone differently. i'm sure you'll be fine though.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

oh ladies i really feel rubbish thanks for ur messages and support what would i do with out u guys,i wish i knew what the out come will  be ,i just cant get it off my mind i done my jab and hated it more than normal because as greg was doing it i kept thinking whats the point          i dont no if im gonna be able to sleep tonight,i feel so low again            sorry for the constant moaning.well im off gonna try get some sleep.   

magic beans,welcome hun and good luck for ur cycle.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

shelley this is for you


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thank u sweet heart.


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Pig Pie -thanks for the heads up - im slightly more at ease now!
The Wilsons - thanks for the welcome.  You seem like you need a hug  
Sonny - Im under Gemma too. Also first time.  was really worried about jabs but it doesn't hurt a bit.  Wonder how we both have e/c on same day but you havent started your jabs yet.  Hmmm.  Are you starting on day 21 or day 1?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

on at a friends house so only  popping in to say hello to everyone old and new!!

Bad news from me as Orange, BT and Virgin all say they will not be able to provide us with broadband because we're too far out. Apparantly you need 2 something or other and we only have 0.5. Think we can still get dial up but its expensive. DH trying to sort it but guess i'll be out of the loop for a little while still  

Hi to everyone, i miss you all. 

Shelley and deb       

Love me xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Girls - sorry i have not been on for so long - been having a nightmare here - dh is laid up and off work with his back/siatica and im having to do more work around the house than normal   but seriously he has been in so much pain - the docs gave him diazipam (sp!) on weds as its a muscle relaxant which has helped the pain but now he cant sleep! so back to the docs again today and he now has sleeping tablets!!! we are waiting on an mri scan so hope that comes through soon - poor man is rattling with so many meds and had been sooooo depressed, but the diazipam has lifted him a bit - so thats why i have been an absentee - soz  

Just want to send shelley a huuuuugggggggeeeeee hug - sweetie - did you speak to ISIS today? hope you know whats happening now    

Debs - sorry your tested and got a bfn   hope af arrives for you soon if thats what you want hun  

Hello to all the newbies - i hope you get the support you need from us and isis - good luck to you all    

Big   to everyone else - sorry i cant reply to all the posts - im afraid i have lost track and need to go back and read them all but need to take the pup out!

Just an update on me - dh says he is hoping we can cycle again this year, i still have some weight to loose but am wondering if i need to get the process in motion at isis - get tests done etc? what are your thoughts??

Love and hugs to all

Emms xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening everyone.....well I am well and truly head messed tonight. 

I went to see Gidon today and as usual he was lovely, gave me a kiss and a hug when I went in and said that he just didn't know what to say to me   He has read my file several times this week and he just doesn't understand why our cycles have not worked. Yes I have raised fsh (12.7 last time) but I produced 11 great eggs, all but one fertilised and 4 got to blast....great statistics and not a huge indicator of bad eggs....Yes I have antiphosphilipid syndrome (APS) but that is covered with Gestone, 50mg the 2nd time and 100mg the 3rd time so that discounts that....plus APS tends to cause miscarriage rather than implantation failure. My lining looks ok, not the thickest but I've fallen pregnant with the same thickness lining before so that discounts that too. He said that if it was just bad luck then boy have I had it. He said that he feels so helpless as he is unsure what he would recommend for the future. 

I told him that we had decided that enough was enough and we couldn't do it anymore, financially or emotionally. Thats when I asked about the new rules with 3 goes. He was unsure so went and asked Gemma who came in and explained it. She said that they are changing the rules from April and as I was 39, had 1 failed nhs ivf and no children then I would be entitled to 2 more free goes. Thats where my head starts to get majorly mashed as I don't know how I feel about giving away 2 more chances, especially if we have no idea why they are not working. 

I asked Gidon if he did go again what would he do differently.....He said he honestly didn't know. He is going to a big ivf conference next week and asked if I would mind if he took my file so he could discuss it with other consultants to see if they had any opinions and views. I said that was fine as I was willing/open to other opinions. He said that my failed implantations whispered egg problems due to fsh.....but didn't scream them as I get great blasts etc....He suggested that it may be beneficial if I have the AMH (is that right? or is it AHM) blood test done to get a clearer indication of my ovarian reserves, he will speak to people next week at the conference and will write to me in a couple of weeks with his findings and the blood test results and see where we go from there.

We are both so confused, our heads are pounding and we just don't know what to do. Si is not sure if he can go through it again and I really do admire him being able to be so honest with me but he says that he feels so bad for saying it as we could be bypassing a chance of having our baby. I too don't know if I can do it again. Gidon said that he was worried about me/us coping emotionally, I just don't know what I think or feel at the moment, poor Si is in a pickle as well.

So we just have to wait for a couple of weeks now, Julie said that she would ring me next week with my AMH test results, so I will keep you posted.

Sorry for lack of personals tonight, I am too pooped

Lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening all,

im afraid its more bad news        its a no go         the cyst is quite big and the estrogen levels are really high 425 they are ment to be 150 or less,but my fsh was 3     thats really low i dont understand,so i have got to wait another month but next month they want to put me on the pill for 3 weeks strating on day 2 then have a bleed and take it from there,i told u all that doing the jab lastnight was waste of time,        ,i just keep thinking now what bad news will be next,im so done in,im exusted with it all to be honest.
loui or any one i have started taking royal jelly,omega 3,6,9,the q10 one vitamins should i carry on taking them or should i stop?.

debs,thanks for being on the other end of the phone today,i really hope af arrives soon.   

cleo,thanks for the big hug today,hope u had a nice lunch.  

tricksy,how did u get on today? 

hi everyone else.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

tricksy,we crossed over well thats good news but like u said very confussing as u made ur mind up on not doing it any more but now this has been put into ur minds im sure u will both make the right decision for u both,i had the amh test done,well i hope ur both ok.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

ah shelley I am so so sorry







you must be gutted. What on earth is going on with your fsh levels What did your amh test say? You must be emotionally drained  At least its the weekend and you can have some time at home to get your head together. Its a nightmare isn't it, the emotional rollercoaster is a killer


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Magicbeans it will be day 21 when I start have the DR drugs for 2 weeks then the other for 2 weeks.Gemma said to me that they only do about 3 ec a month so sometimes they keep you on the DR drugs slightly longer.So far been told EC is the 3rd but you never know anything could change

Tricksy so sorry you didn't get the answers you were hoping for today.Fingers crossed he will have some new news for you when he comes back

The wilsons sorry to hear the cyst is bigger I hope it soon goes and the pill does the trick.Doesn't make you feel any better after waithing to start

Well phoned the clinic this morning and they called me back in 5 minutes saying it will go in the post today and they will fax the drug list this afternoon.Glad I know all is ok just got to wait the weekend out and hopefully get the drugs Tuesday wednesday.Do they alway turn up when they say they will?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

tricksy,i no hun its rubbish and i wish i did have time at home to sort myself out but im working all weekend     i just cant get my head around this anymore i just dont no if im coming or going i need a release but not sure how,my amh came back as poor.i want to make plans but just cant get all this out my head.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Are you working Sunday too?? Shell is there anyway you can have a day off?? I'm not surprised you can't get your head around it, you keep just getting going and have to stop again, its just crap    What were you amh levels can you remember?? Is there any chance you and Greg can grab a last minute holiday and go away for a week to chill out and recharge 

Sooty - Glad you got an answer from Isis this morning. The meds always turn up on time and when they say.....well thats my experience of them, all very good. They will ring you to confirm delivery date and to see where you want it delivered to....i've had mine sent to work and my Mums, no extra charge xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley/Tricksy - I just wanted to come on v briefly to give you both big hugs. Shelley - I think the extra supplements will help you if you stay on them now. Apparently they take a month to have an affect anyway (although, like you I didn't have time to take them before the start of the cycle - I really believe they did help me though).

Rachel/Cath - really sorry I got back too late to walk. Can do any time next week (except Wed evening I think).

Loui xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

i dont no the exact level but they said it was poor,greg is taking me on a supprise weekend i think,i would love to get out off sunday but im not sure i will beable to so i have to just get on with it,i will be ok ,i hope.thanks hun.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley -   you poor thing. Such a disappointment. If you're not feeling up to going in to work you should take a bit of time out to get yourself sorted. 

Tricksy - lots to think about. It's great though that the new policy looks like being retrospective. 

Sooty -really pleased you got a call back today. 

Angel -   sounds like you have a huge amount on your plate at the  moment. Hope dh starts to feel better soon.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a few quicky personals

Shelley - Oh hun your really going through the mill hun its just so up and down for you and you get all ready and they pull the rug out from underneath you,  you will get through this hun    it just feels so mind blowing for you and its no wonder you can't think of anything else......big hugs to you   

Tricksy - Lots for you and Si to think about your heads i know must be spinning its such a hard decision as you know we made that decision to stop and look at us we changed our mind its just that dangling carrot thing again - Big hugs hun   

Emm - I'm so sorry DH is having a bad time with his back hun    I would get the ball rolling with Isis now if i was you as with the new NHS funding i think Isis could be getting really busy and it all takes so long gets bloods done on the right day etc 

Cath - Glad to have you back on the board hun - So whats going on with the choccie shop?

Hi to everyone else 
Lisa xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

shelley - just popping on quickly as we have guests, but i have been thinking about this all day and I think high estrogen masks a high FSH

http://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/2006/03/fsh-and-estradiolestrogen.html

might help explain your results. massive hugs for you   

Tricksy - hope you are Ok after your follow-up today, I can totally understand how you must be confused as to what to do right now. I hope Gidon comes up with something at this conference

xxxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Shelley, I was sorry to hear your news but please try not to get too down about things. Hopefully the cyst will disappear and you can get on with treatment asap.     Perhaps working all weekend will take you mind off things. You are an amazing, caring, loving person and it is just not fair why this is happening to you. I   that next month will bring better news for you and Greg xxxx

Tricksy, wow, I am sure you are in a headspin at the moment. It must have been so hard for you to make the decision for no more treatment, and then to have the carrot dangled in front of you again must be so difficult. I think wait and see what Gidon says after he has consulted his colleagues, and then see what he suggests and how you feel. You don't want to wake up one day and regret not going for it, but then again you have to be sure that you and DH are strong enough to go through it all again. We are all here for you, whatever decision you make. Personally if it was me I think I would want to use the 2 free goes, but that is just me. I am sure you and DH will come to the right decision, you are very intelligent people and will do what is right for you.    

Cathie, what are your thoughts about the choc shop then? Are you any closer to making a decision? It seems to be quite a big decision to make, but what a fantastic opportunity. Your choc is delicious, I am sure you would make a huge success of it.

Lisa, are you getting excited about your forthcoming trip? I am looking forward to hearing all about the clinic and treatment etc. 

Emma, I have sent you a message, hope you are okay. Seems like you have a lot on your hands at the moment.

Sooty, glad your schedule is on its way. I had problems getting my drugs, but only because the drug company phoned to check the delivery address, and because there was no reply they failed to deliver them on the correct day. They swore they left a message for me to phone them but I never got one - luckily I still got them in time but it did cause a bit of stress at the time!! However, I am sure this won't happen to you  

Cleo, did you have broadband before then or were you on dial up? We really miss you and need you back on here ASAP!! Will you be able to access us from work? Are you back at work next week? Good luck with that. Hopefully it won't be too long until you get some more holiday time. I am really surprised that you have not had any viewings yet. The market does seem very quiet at the moment but your house is lovely that I am sure the first people that see it will want it. I got a call from Maureen the other day from Oz - you are definately doing the right thing, wish I could come too!

PiePig, I loved that hug token you posted the other day!! Has AF arrived yet? Time to plan a big session of   - that will make her come along quickly!!

Hi to everyone else - sorry for lack of more personals. I hope you all have a lovely weekend. xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quickie from me as got lots of choc to make plus a bit of housework as we have friends coming to dinner. The decision about the choc shop is getting tough. Dh is 80% in favour of it, though we need to find out more about figures etc. I think it's a great opportunity but really love our current house and don't want to give it up unless it's the right thing. Sooooo difficult as there are pros and cons on both sides. Some friends want to come in on it with us so that would give us the extra help we need as well as financial assistance so we could drastically reduce our mortgage, but is the start of a recession the right time to be buying a business? As you can see i'm going slowly mad(der - before anyone else says it   ).


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Al

Real quick one, tricksy did Gemma say if FET's were included in previous cycles? Also did she say how you go about getting any extra goes?

I thought you had 2 fresh one NHS one paid so does this not mean you get 1 go on NHS as you have had a funded cycle sorry I am  

I think I will call ISIS on Monday!

Shelley     

Hope all enjoying the sunshine  

LOL Spangle


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - thanks for your advise hunny   - when are you off to Reprofit??

Tricksy - oh sweetheart - what a dilema for you and dh - just when you think you know where you are going with life something else comes along to reel you back into tx  and confuse you - i do find it hard to comprehend how Gideon has no idea why you have had these failed cycles when you have had such good blasts but i respect his honesty with you - i only hope that he can come up with some answers after his conference he goes to - i really hope you are ok hun - big hugs    

Shelley -     i just dont know what to say to you darlin  so can only send big hugs    

Cath - hope you and dh can reach a decision thats right for you both  

Little Moo Moo - thanks for your lovely pm   i will reply soon hun - hope you and bump are ok.....how are things with your mum  

Cleo - miss you sweetie  

Gotta dash girls - sorry!

Love to all 
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all - haven't had a chance to pop on for a few days and you've all been really chatty.  Just got back though from a lovely day out with DH and Choccy in Felixstowe - I'd never been there before and the countryside is really lovely and we had a nice fish and chip lunch by the seaside afterwards.  Now settling in for a night in front the TV although not that there is much on...

Thought it time I caught up with a few personals first -

Liz - glad you had a good holiday in the Lake District.

Bhopes - don't worry too much about the injections - you soon get used to them and you can ask any of us if you need any advice once you get going with them.

Debs/Shelley/Cleo/Loui - it was lovely to see you all on Wednesday evening - hopefully we can make these impromptu evenings out a more regular thing.

Tricksy - sorry you had a difficult day scattering your grandad's ashes   - I guess that kind of thing is never easy but at least he is now at rest in a beautiful place and your Nan is happy.
I am sorry too that you and DH are being left confused after your consult with Gidon  .  This whole thing is just such a minefield.  I also had the AMH test but although it is supposed to be a more accurate indicator of ovarian reserve than FSH, it does not indicate egg quality (and you know yours is good or they wouldn't be getting to blast) so I hope you don't mind me asking but I wondered what Gidon thinks you will gain from the result as after two goes you now you know how well you respond to the stimming drugs?  The reason they gave it to me at Essex and Herts was to see if they could put me on the top dose of stimms for my 3rd cycle (because as I have a low FSH they were worried I might over stimulate - anyway my AMH level came out really low (so I have a low ovarian reserve) and hence they knew they could put me on the max dose of stimms if that makes sense).  Anyway it is still good though Gidon plans to get 2nd opinions from some other docs at the conference - hopefully they may have some suggestions which could help next time. Have you also thought about getting tested for natural killer cells elsewhere? - I know Gidon told us that he is not sure about this or the recommended treatments but he was prepared to act on advice from another centre about this and I know at places like ARGC/Care Notts where they do treat actively for NK cells they have good success rates so I do think there is something in it - it might be worth getting another opinion if only to rule this in or out and then inform your next cycles if you do go ahead to make sure you have covered all bases - anyway just a thought.  I am passing on Rivka's book about it to Lisa next week but I am sure she would give it to you afterwards if you wanted a read first.

Sooty - hope the ISIS sort your drugs out for you soon.

Cath - Loui and I didn't make that walk on Friday but could go next week if either of you are free? - Monday or Friday would be good days for me.  Big decisions coming up for you and DH next week then too - it's a pretty life changing decision for you.

Lisa - how are you doing?  Not long till you go to Reprofit now.  Really looking forward to my reflexology session with you next week.

Julia - hope your AF pains have gone and everything is alright.

Shelley -     I am really sorry to hear your news and am so sorry you are not going ahead this month now - what an emotional rollercoaster you are going through at the moment. Maybe that cyst was what was causing you such bad ovulation pain last month?  Also just so you know for next time, when I was on the short protocol I did not need the drugs to stop me ovulating until my follies were over a certain size (they will tell you during the scans but it said on my schedule when the lead follie is 14 mm - I was on cetrotide injections) so that is why you did not need to take anything else yet as they would have been too small on day 2.  I think the buserilin is only when you are on the long protocol and works in a different way.

Sam2007 - Have you had your next follow up with the doc yet? 

Magic Beans - welcome to the thread    - tell us a bit about yourself.  I had E/C at the ISIS a few months a go and can honestly say I was really anxious when I went into the theatre but they wacked up the sedative as a result and I do not remember a thing there after - the worse bit is having the anaesthetic thing but in your hand before hand. I know some people on here have been far more awake and have asked for the sedative stuff to be increased if they have felt anything but really I think you will be fine.

Debs - thanks for that link on FSH and estradiol - I had never properly understood how it worked before and it was really interesting.  I hope AF comes soon - here's another little AF dance for you as my last one hasn't worked:
            

Emma - sorry to hear about your DH  - hope he gets better soon.

Spangle - good luck with the ISIS on Monday.

Rivka - hope you are having a good time with your sister.

Hello to everyone I have missed,

bye for now, love Rachel xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Little Mo think thats going to happen.Got in from work today and the drug place had left a message on my answer phone.I told them to phone me on my mobile.Anyway managed to get through on the number they left and spoke to a nurse,She said to phone back first thing monday and they will try to deliever them later in the day monday.The main problem is I am now starting Tuesday Morning so they are cutting it much to fine for my liking and now i'm stressing.I'm really annoyed because if they had phoned me on my mobile I could of taken the call.Then to top it off i'm on nights sunday and monday.How am I ment to sleep in the day with all this going on.Sorry to moan but stress is getting a bit much x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sooty, sorry to hear that - I thought I was the only one this has happened to. Good job you checked. It is worth calling Isis to ask for the meds as they will probably have some in stock, and when yours get delivered you can give them back to Isis, if you get what I mean. Sorry this has happened to you, hope the rest of the cycle is plain sailing.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Do you think it would be ok to leave it till Moday morning to phone as not alot can be done tomorrow.It's good to know that as well that I can get one then give them one back when they get delivered.I'll see what they say.It will certainally stop me worrying that for sure.You just wabt to relax but I dont think I will totally until they are here.Thanks for easing my crazy mind lol xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi how long do you have to wait after transfer to test?I thought it was 2 weeks?On my schedule I have transfer on the 6th or the 8th if I get to Blastocyst.But then it's telling me to test on the 3rd november.Thats 29 days after having them put back that can't be right x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sooty - I have just looked at my old ISIS schedule and I was down to test on the morning of the 17th day post E/C - it did not alter whether I had gone to blast or not in the lab as theoretically if you have embies which are capable of reaching the implantation stage they should have developed to the blast stage if they are put back inside you earlier or still are in the test tube on day 5 (it is just that they know that the embie has reached blast if they can see it in the lab if that makes sense?)- so 29 days does not sound right at all - I would call them tomorrow to check this out.  They had got a couple of things wrong on my schedule including the trigger I was on and the progesterone support so they do make mistakes.  It is also worth bearing in mind that some other clinics (I have previously been at Essex and Herts) do tell you to test after two weeks post EC (on the morning of the 15th day) even if you have gone to blast with a decent pregnancy test kit such as Clear Blue not a cheapy one, but I think the ISIS just tell you to test a bit later to allow for late implantation and to be extra sure.
Hope you manage to sort all of this out,
Rachel x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sooty - 29 days is way too long till test day. I've always been told 14 days after transfer but I know some ladies are told less. It's worth calling ISIS to get them to send a correct schedule out to you.  And don't worry about the drugs if they can deliver Monday. I started down regging 27 December last year and was so late in ordering I went to Tesco. Ended up picking the drugs up at 10am on the day I was due to start   The drugs companies are really good at getting things there in time for you so don't worry too much. 

Will come back on later for a proper post when I've woken up properly.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all, hope everyone is having a good weekend!  dunno where this thunderstorm is that we're supposed to be having but I'm not complaining!!

thought I'd let you all know AF arrived late friday afternoon   so phoned up the Nuffield and booked my HSG and they have managed to get me in this Friday coming   , then phoned up to book the consult with Mr B so the lap can be booked and found out that he is off on holiday towards the end of Sept but his lovely sec has squeezed us in for a week weds.....so hopefully in around 8 weeks timeish my hydro will be gone and we can book our next cycle!!     . Think we are going to stick with bourn just to save the hassle of transfer our frozen sperm backup and our frosties, plue we know exactly what to expect from them.

Sooty - definately agree 29 days sounds totally wrong, can remember who it was but remember someone else on here having their schedule totally wrong as well.  give them a ring.  hope you get the drug situation sorted out.

rachel - i was in felixstowe yesterday too....messing around on the beach!

Em - how are you doig honey?  

Spangle - let us know how you get on with asking about the FETS etc if you do ring.

Shelley - hope you are Ok xxxx

love to everyone else...off to get breakfast now!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - woo hoo hunny     thats great news that you can think about another cycle in 8 weeks - sending you lots of positive vibes


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry girls I've been away, been really busy sightseeing with my sister (we've done daytrips to Oxford and Bury St Edmunds, and things around Colchester, having a lovely time together). Lovely to have her round and to be on a/l  ; 

Shelley -   so sorry hun, this is such a disappointment. I hope so much the change in protocol next month will help. There must be so emotionally draining.

Tricksy - so much to think about! It's so good that you and DH communicate so well, at such confusing times. I hope that after you've had time to think about it you can come to a decision you are happy with. I know I'm tempted with the 2 free goes, even if I don't know what the point would be in my case ... But you should do what is best for you both.

Cathie - the shop and flat sound lovely, and I love that part of the country so don't blame you for being tempted. Only far from Ipswich FC will be hard for you, DH asked me to tell you   But seriously this sounds lovely. Do you think you'll go for it?

Em -   for DH being unwell, I hope the diazopam helps him.

Debs - glad AF arrived finally

Magic Beans - welcome and good luck  

Lisa - soon you're going to Brono, right? I bet you're excited.

Sorry if I missed anyone, we're planning to go for a seaside walk so I need to get my bum of the sofa  

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Question - if im hoping to cycle again this year then can someone remind what tests i need to have before hand? sorry im   but its been 18months since i have had to think about it all......

Hope eveyone is ok and enjoying this sunshine


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

i think HIV, HEPC, HEPB, FSH, LH maybe chlamydia?  can't remember what else we needed....


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

thanks debs - do isis need to do all of these? i know my doc has done my hiv, hep b & c before so could do that again, but what about hormone levels, do isis have to do that themselves or can i go to the docs??


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ooooh just noticed im not a charter member anymore? what happened to that wasnt it tricksy who had the same thing happen, cant remember what the outcome of that was


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

think you should be able to get your GP to do them as long as you can take copies of the results to ISIS.

while we're on the subject, when I had my follow-up I asked whether I needed to get my hormone levels redone before our next cycle as its been over a year since they were last done, the cons at bourn said i didn't need to bother as they would just base it on how i responded on my last cycle and as long as my virus tests were in date that was fine.  Thought i might get them done by the GP anyway just as an extra.....do you think i should, or should i just leave it?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

I guess its up to you hun - if Bourne dont need it doing then you could leave it but if its something you wish to do for yourself and the doc can do it for free then go for it


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just thought it might be reassuring (or not) to check that things hadn't changed to much over the year, esp as they are talking of increasing my dose of gonal-F slightly!

plus i suppose part of me is worried that it'll come to the cycle and they'll change their minds and  it'll be too late to organise and then i'll be delayed again, whereas if i get it done off my own back next AF then i'll have it ready in case they need it (i know i'm a worrying fool!)


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ah hun there is nothing wrong with worrying, besides you are covering yourself IF they do then say that need up to date bloods - i think you are right, go for it debs


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

just popping on at my friends house.

Shelley - hope you had a lovely weekend hun, whatever you did!!! 

Deb - really pleased af arrived and that you have managed to organise a lap too!!! Full steam ahead.

Angel - miss you too hun   How exciting planning another cycle.

Tricksy - awww giddon is so lovely. I can imagine your head is spinning. Good news about the free goes too but just wondered if there would be waiting lists and how long   . Hope cropi and si are good.

Julia - apparently loads of people have viewd our details on line but no takers yet!! Not long for you hey?? Are you organised?? Am back at work tom but won't go online as others use my puter and will know i've visited this site.


Still no news on the internet. DH was supposed to be on the case but he's been so busy. Shouldn't  moan as he has alot of work on.

Anyway love to all, i need to get back on line soon as i am expecting af next weekend and then i go on the pill so will need lots of support for my cycle!!

Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Sooty - I have just checked my schedule as i have my ec and tfr on same days as you.  My test date is 20.10.08 so I reckon you have a typo!

All - how do I get all the "about me" stuff on the bottom of my messages?

Magic Beans x


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

i think i may have done it....


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Magic Beans looks like you did do it hun   well done


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Blimey you lot have been gassing    

I've had a good weekend, lovely and relaxed for once!! I got my friend to do Cropi yesterday morning and Si and I spent the whole day together just chilling on the sofa, watching telly and snuggling, it was lovely. Then last night we met up with Lisa and Steve and had a great night, went for a really gorgeous chinese in Maldon. Today I met up with a friend this morning for a ride and we were out for 2 hours, it was blinking hot by the time we got back!! Then went out to lunch with my Mum!! So as you can see I cooked a lot this weekend    Its been really lovely and I actually feel relaxed and dare I say it a bit recharged   We talked a lot about Gidon and what we are going to do next and we are just going to wait and see what he comes back with and take it from there.

A few of you have asked how we go about getting our extra cycles. I have got the phone number of a lady to speak to at the PCT but twice I've rung her and just got her voicemail. I'm going to try and ring again tomorrow. Gemma seems to think that we have to go back to our GP's and get referred again, which seems stupid as we are already there   but I will get it clarified and of course let you guys know. My feelings are we all need to get our butts into gear if this is the case, get referred and get on the list to start in April or May when the new funding gets approved.

Em - sounds like you've really had your hands full lately, poor T, back pain is terrible and so hard to get away from. Did I see on ** that you've booked a cruise for next year?? where are you going?? Is B back at school this week? Re the Charter Member, just join again, thats what I did. There was a problem with the renewals apparently  

MagicBeans - Yep looks like you've done it! I'll add yours and Sooty dates to our date list in a mo. Are you getting excited about starting your cycle? Do you mind me asking if you have been diagnosed with IF problems or are you unexplained?

Cleo - Great to see you back online again hun, I hope to see you at the next evening drink catch up. I know that Lisa would like to come to the next one as well so maybe we can do it at the Balkerne Gate or Ardleigh Crown so its easy for her to get too?? Great news that you are going to be starting again soon, how are you feeling about it? Tomorrow is going to be hard work back at school. Have you got a new class of kids?? 

Debs - Woohoo you must be over the moon, you've certainly got things moving since Friday!! Great news, sounds like you can really start to get on with moving towards your next cycle. Where you windsurfing down that Felixstowe?? 

Rivka - sounds like your having a great time with your sister there, hope that your getting to spend time with hubby too   I know that I am very lucky that Si and I do talk a lot about the ivf and how we feel. We are always honest with each other and discuss how we feel about things, our fears, worries and I think for us it really helps. When have you got your appt for your genetic testing 

Cath - How are you feeling?? When are you back at work? Are you planning on going back to Ilfracombe to look at the shop again? Its just so far away, not like you can pop down there! Has dh spoken to his parents at all? 

Sooty - Sounds like your schedule is in a bit of a pickle! You will test 14 days after transfer, or 12 days after transfer for Blasts. Have you got time off of work sorted out? Some people do, some don't, no sure if it really makes any difference but I always try and take a week off at least. DO NOT worry about your drugs, if you don't get them then nip into Isis and they will give them to you, its no panic. You have enough to worry about without stressing about that! 

Rachel -When Gidon and I were talking on Friday, we were between us trying to work out what the hell is going on with me....something is and neither of us have a clue what it is.....due to my apparent high fsh he is not sure if he is getting an accurate reading, hence the AMH testing. It is a common test for implantation failure as apparently when your reserves get low the eggs are not as good a quality...scraping the bottom of the barrel if you like!! We did discuss NK cells but as you say he does not really believe in them and from what I've read on the net lots of tests/studies have proved (apparently) that it does not make any difference BUT he did say that if I go again then he may give me steriods and antibiotics as well as the Gestone. If nothing else psycologically I will feel that we are doing everything we can, as will he!! I'll have to see what he comes back to me with after his conference. 

Spangle - Hi hun, no FET are not included, just free nhs goes, so theoretically all of us who do not have kids already and will be under 40 next april will qualify for another 2 nhs goes, AND from what Gemma said, say you have a 2nd nhs go and you have frosties you don't have to use them before you have a 3rd fresh cycle. So you can get all 3 nhs goes in and have frosties that will only cost £1000 a go if, god forbid, we need them or we want more than 1/2 children! 

Shelley - What have you been up to this weekend hun? Did you manage to get out of work at all? I've been thinking about you and hope that your ok? You know where I am if you want to talk   

Julia - Hows your bump cooking   Are you getting a lot of movement  now? not long now. As I said that other day in 6 weeks time you could be holding your little bundle in your arms   

Ok i think that I've got everyone, sorry if I haven't.....off to find the dates list....back in a mo!!

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi ladies

I just thought I would come in and say goodbye. I don't think I belong here anymore.

I am so grateful for everything u have all done for me (the support through the M/C's and everything else).

I want to wish each and every1 of u all the success in the world and that u all get that little boy/girl that u all deserve.

Love as always 

Jo Jo xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok got google eyed looking through the last 14 pages for any other dates! if I've missed any let me know and i'll add them

4th September - Sooty starts downregging   

5th September - Debs HSG   

9th - 11th September - Lisa Reprofit Appointment









10th September - Rivka Genetic Referal Appt








Debs follow up appt from HSG   

16th Septmeber - Lisa & Steve's Wedding Anniversary









17th September - Julia Scan to see if baby has an escape route!!!   

26th September - Sam2007 Consultation Appt  

7th October - Sam 2007 20 weeks scan -









10th October - Tricksy Holibobs









13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due









31st October - Sam on the Moon Baby Due









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday








2009

23rd Jan - Tricksy & ChubbyHubby Holibobs to Kenya









26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









21st Feb - Sam 2007 Baby Due -









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









16th April - Lisa Egg Donation









7th May - Lisa's birthday









4th July - Rachels Birthday









This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

[/quote]


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Jojo - why on earth would you think that   your always welcome here, it doesn't matter what stage you are at or even if you've got your dream we all started at the same place and helped each other through tough times.....your always welcome as far as I'm concerned


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

tricksy - do you wanna add my hsg date (5th sept) and follow-up (10th sept)  thanks

jojo - don't go, why don't you belong?  just cos you have a child doesn't mean you aren't welcome and don't need support from us etc


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - glad you were able to relax and have a good weekend. I'll be keeping an eye out for any news you find out about the extra funding. Not sure they'd let us go again though given the last response.

Cleo - hope you're back on soon. There was a big thing on the news yesterday about the poor broadband service that many providers are giving and they said that it's good for everyone to complain to ofcom so that they can sort the companies out. 

Jojo - you DO belong here and we'd miss you if you went.  

Rivka - sounds like you're having a great time with your sister. How was the coast?

Debs - really pleased af came for you and that everything is booked in. It can't hurt to get your doc to check your fsh levels on the next cycle so it's worth asking. 

Em - I think Debs got all the tests down. Chlamydia is definitely on there, and don't forget dh needs them too. It's good to get the gp to do it as ISIS charge a lot for each test. The chlamydia is poss better done privately though as many gps insist on a swab still, which is especially uncomfortable for the men, whereas ISIS do a urine test which is pain free.

Sam07 - ta for the pm. 

Hello everyone else. Am back at work tomorrow   and on a mid shift which I hate as it takes up so much of the day. Ho hum, hols can't last forever. We're still thinking a lot about the shop and trying to work out if we can find time to go again. We're going to speak to the agents tomorrow for more info and then make an appt with our financial advisor. Dh's parents were amazingly pro the idea and even made suggestions to help make it work. Just shows you can't always tell what people will say. 

Did anyone watch Fiona's Story on BBC1? Harrowing, it made my toes curl up, especially at the end.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

I start tomorrow now my schedule said to start on the 2nd.Just finished my first night shift just waiting for place to open to find out about these drugs x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks like I will be heading to the ISIS as drugs wont be here till tomorrow.So much for getting sleep today x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Sorry for not being on the boards for a few days.  I had meant to reply over the weekend when DH went out but then he never went so ended up cooking dinner instead!  Sorry though.

Little Mo - thanks very much for the recommendation and advice.  Will definitely get in contact with Brenda to see if she can work her magic on us!  I was really interested to read that we have similar histories - there's hope for DH & me yet   There are some other factors which I think may also have a bearing on us.  DH has crohn's disease and I have read briefly that that might be a problem in that because it's an autoimmune disease my body might reject an embryo so I need to do some further investigations.  Also I'm going to read up on blood types and see if that might be an issue.  Hope you're doing ok and resting lots!  Thanks again!

The Wilsons - I'm really sorry for everything you're going through at the mo.  This whole fertility roller coaster is a complete nightmare and I really feel for you. Big hugs   

Hello Magic Beans - i think we'll be doing icsi around the same time.  Haven't got my schedule yet - need to ring ISIS today as AF arrived over the weekend.  Wish you well with everything 

Tricksy - my heart really went out to you when I read your posting - this whole journey is so so hard.  I guess you have a little time while your cons gets 2nd opinions so perhaps you can do a little research too?  I really hope your cons comes back with some answers for you. 

It's been an up and down few days for me - just keep bursting into tears.  DH says things like we still have a future but I just find it really hard to see one ahead of me, certainly not the one I had dreamt of.  Anyhow, need to ring ISIS now as AF arrived y'day and need to tell them and start our ISIS journey.  We've agreed to do blastocysts and to freeze - if we're lucky! - and we'd like counselling but I'm not sure when to do it - during treatment or after.  Has anyone had counselling at ISIS?

The other thing is that DH is taking me away for a surprise weekend at the end of the month but I don't think there will be a fridge to keep the drugs in - has anyone taken there's away with them or do you think it's best to cancel our weekend?

I'm quickly going to post on the immunolgy board about the crohn's issue but wondered whether anyone on here knows whether it's possible to conceive?

Thanks all - you're a great bunch  
Bx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Bhopes, we have a small fridge you can take with you if you like. It plugs into the cigarette lighter socket in the car, and also an electrical socket to plug in indoors. I will need to check it is still working though first, if you do want to borrow it, as we have not used it for a couple of years. I am just down the road from Isis so let me know if you need it and I can give you my address. Otherwise I can drop it round to Isis when you have an appt. Just let me know.

Will be back on later for personals xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Little Mo - you're a star.  I spoke to ISIS and it would be ok as these first drugs I'm on don't need to be in the fridge - phew!  But if I'm going overseas they can write a letter for taking the needles through the airport - just got to eek out of DH now where we're going  

Hope you're getting on ok.  Thanks again!

Bx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry - I've got another question... can you tell I'm really not with it today (think it's the lack of caffeine!) 

When you start your treatment cycle, do you still continue to have  ?

Thanks again,

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Bhopes - when i cycled we were advised to use condoms during   as they have had ladies get pg whilst down regging - i asked was this so bad and whilst the nurse said there is no proven harm to a baby its not an advisable to have un-protected sex. My dh and i found it hilarious using the condoms, so much to the point that we named our 2 embryos con and dom    - hope this helps  

Be back later
Em x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Doh, Bhopes, I did not even think about you going abroad, the fridge would have been of no use then anyway!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Bhopes said:


> When you start your treatment cycle, do you still continue to have ?
> Bx


If you are anything like me, once the buserelin gets into your system the last thing you feel like doing is having sex!!! The drugs took my sex drive away totally!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Bhopes - ditto what Tricksy said. If you do need to go away when you're on the fridge drugs most hotels will be ok. We went to a friends wedding up north and the hotel just said they'd keep them in their own fridge. Bit awkward having to go down and ask for them before breakfast but better than nothing.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

I feel like the last 2 weels leading up to starting has put me off sex.We wer told to be careful getting pregnant whilst on drugs.I think after 3 years thats not going to happen.But better to be safe than sorry.I just can't believe how expensive condoms are as as i have a latex allergy.Don't think i'll need too many if I feel like this anyway.
Spoke ISIS and what drugs I need for tomorrow are being dropped off later as one of the nurses is just round the corner from me.I thought that was very kind of her.Also others will arrive tomorrow between 7-12 x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello again,

Thanks for the info on the BMS - will warn DH!  I'm sorry to be so slow on the terms used - I can't remember the names of the drugs but I'm hoping that will become clear.

I don't think we'll be going abroad alas - too busy at work to take time off.  But I did ask, trying not to make a deal out of it, whether I need to take my cosy, in the hope we're off to somewhere with a pool! 

Thanks again,

Bx

P.S. I'm trying to add my ticker so hopefully it'll show up on this post...


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Well i'm happy now Gemma just dropped some off for me bless her.I can relax now xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sooty - I'm so glad that you have now got some drugs to start tomorrow, you must be relieved. Gemma is very kind and helped me a lot during my last embryo transfer, I had a major panic attack and she was great. I truly can not remember the last time I bought a condoms!! I think that we managed to have sex once maybe twice during our tx (cycle)!! I told hubby if he was desperate then he could practice for D Day   

B - who cares where you are going!! A weekend away sounds wonderful. Just pack your cossy in case. As long as its before embryo transfer you can go swimming but if its after then your not allowed, sorry! no jacuzzi's either. Your ticker is showing   

Cath - I tried again 3 times to get hold of this women at the pct but keep getting your blinking ansaphone. I am going to try again tomorrow, if I don't get any success then I am going to have to resort to leaving a message.

Hope that everyone else is ok?? I am feeling really relaxed today, realised this afternoon that I can put my chin on my chest which is something I havn't been able to do for ages. Think the relaxing weekend did the trick.....and of course copious amounts of chinese Lisa  

Be back later

Lots of Love 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girlies

How we all doing?  Well thats me finished at work now for nearly 2 weeks    not that i'm excited or nothing  


Tricksy - Great to see you and Si on Saturday we both had a lovely time and i think a return trip is deffo on the cards    Glad your feeling better maybe you've just been so busy lately racing about that a chilled weekend did the trick  

Sooty - Glad you got your drugs sorted and least now thats one less thing to get stressed about hey

Bhopes - Agree with everyone else about sex during treatment.......i became celibate just didn't fancy it at all,  Lucky you with being taken away for a surprise break bet you can't wait  

Jo - Don't leave the board hun we'll miss you  

Rachel - Look forward to seeing you tomorrow for your reflexology session glad you had a good day out on Saturday

Cath - Hope work wasn't too bad after your break away,  the choccie shop sounds great and so exciting glad DH's parents are supporting you it sounds fab!  What will DH do about the tractor boys though - did you see Saturdays match....Steve was shouting at the tv going mad  

Rivka - Glad to see you back hunny and glad your having a great time with your sister - not that long till your appointment now

Little Mo - Hows bump are you still getting those pains?  Any ideas on names yet .......... its soooooo exciting

Em - Hows things with you?  Hows Dh's back?  Did you get in contact with Isis about the tests?  Will you be able to get the free NHS go's for this treatment?

Debs - Glad AF arrived for you and that things are moving along for you now - not long now

Cleo - Good to hear from you hope going back to work hasn't been too bad,  its such a shame with the internet connection it must be driving you mad!  Hope you can get it sorted soon.

Sam - How things with you - hope all ok

Loui - Hope your ok  

Shelley -      hope your ok sweetie  

Well i think i remembered everyone  

Ta ta for now
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello all!

sorry, Im cant quite keep up enough to do personals but hope you are all OK!!!!!  Now Im here I can't remember what you asked me so Ill babble on and hope I cover everything!!!  I am currently down regging and I dont feel any different?  Why is that!?!  I was expecting to feel horrid but, if anything, Im happier than usual!!!  WHere does everyone else jab?  I was going to go leg, but then miss director lady (sarah maybe?) at isis said that the stomach has less nerves so Ive been doing that, which hasn't hurt.  This morning was a bit tender though - which I guess is due to injecting every day there.  Does it hurt in your leg?

Can I ask what you think about chinese herbs?  My chinese man said it was fine to continue taking my tablets throughout my cycle.  However, Ive looked on here and people seem to think that isn't the case?  Does anyone else know?  Spoke to Gemma who said that I should speak to herbalist!  confused!  Obviously i want us to have the bestest bestest chance of success.  What to do?!!!

Oh, and is there anything else I should be taking (other than usual preg vits).  I see some people (not on here, elsewhere) take aspirin and allsorts?  Help!

Lots of love to everyone!


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh, forgot.  Help - how do I go about finding out if I qualify for any free go's?  Obvioulsy I wont need them, because this time is going to work   but just in case, for another time....


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

magic - as this is your first cycle i would stick to what you are told to take and nothing else, except the vitamins.  otherwise it gets too confusing and a lot of the things that people take they take for certain reasons.

I also felt fine on DR until later on when I would get headaches if i became a bit dehydrated.

as for the free goes thing...i don't think any of us know the answer to that at the moment!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Magic Beans - I am trying to get hold of the pct to get the exact criteria, straight from the horses mouth so to speak. As far as I'm aware you have to be 39 or under at commencment of treatment, no children from previous relationships, failure of your first ivf attempt and I'm not sure what else. If I don't have any joy in the next day or two I will send the number to everyone on her to see if anyone else can get hold of her    With regards to the chinese herbs I wouldn't take them to be honest, not unless the herbalist spoke very good english and I totally trusted them. I just take my pregnacare. Some people take Asprin, I had Clexane on my first cycle and Gestone on my second two, thats due to my having APS/APA, basically my blood is too thick and they need to thin it down! It all depends on your history really. How long have you been downregging for?? Not everyone gets side effects with d/ring, don't worry, its still working!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all. Didn't make it into work today as I had a run in with a wasp that got under the duvet in the middle of the night and have had an allergic reaction which left me with a bad tum and feeling sick and dizzy. B(*&^(D wasp got the rough end of my heavy book but didn't make me feel any better physically. I'm trying to work out if I feel up to going in tomorrow. Quite scary at the time though reading up on it, the stings I had a few weeks ago seem to have sensitised me to it and as this one was trapped it stung me at least 5 times.  

On a positive note I heard from a good friend who has had multiple m/c in the past and has been through all sorts in the past few years and she's 7 weeks pg having conceived straight after a failed cycle. Her cons doesn't believe that she's fallen naturally and is trying to convince her that the IVF worked but just took a month to reveal any result. Am   v hard for her that this one sticks.

Tricksy - thanks for trying to get the info. I'll hapilly try too if you want to pm me the number. 

Lisa - woo hoo - 2 weeks off. Enjoy it. 

Sorry, don't feel up to more personals right now.Hope you're all ok. 

Cath xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath - you poor thing   sending you a big hug to feel better  

Jojo - i understand what you are saying but you are wrong, you have been a great support to us all on here - you will be missed if you go  

Lisa - woo hoo for your next two weeks   im going to ring isis tomorrow but i dont think i qualify for a free cycle   dh is still off work - he is on loads of meds too - how is your dh and his ankle? 

Just a quickie cos dragons den is on...............

Love to all
EM x

ps ds goes back to boarding tomorrow     - need lots of hugs please


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

big hugs Em

Cath - I've pm'd you hun. Hope you feel better soon  

I'm off to bed, I am cream crackered now

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Just a quickie as going to sleep - DH, sis and me been out with sis-in-law and her bf, now ready for sleep.

Tricksy - Well DH has only 2 days A/L this week so it's more time with sis than him, but this is good as I don't get to see her that often - she lives aborad. I always feel that your communication with DH is great, so lucky. We have good communication but I must admit IF and m/cs have not been the easiest subjects to talk about, DH hates talking about it and I can on the contrary get obsessed ... however DH said the other day again how he hate seeing me in hospital having d&cs and how he dreas it happening again, can't blame him. Anyway even if I wanted to I'll be 40 next April so won't qualify anyway   our consulation is next Wed (11th).

Cath -   poor you, hope this allergic reaction is better now. We had a lovely day out in Walton today, thanks, been up the tower - amazing view.

Lisa - great news that you are off work now, have a good time.

Em -  

Debs - glad that things are moving on, 8 weeks will opass in no time  

Loui - hope you are coping okay on your own?

Rachel - sorry haven't arranged any running but we have such a long list of things we want to do with sis ... will be in touch next week.

Hello everyone else and good night,

Rivka x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone just a quick one.I can't believe how easy that was.I didn't even feel a thing xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

well done sooty you're on your way now!!

rivka - isn't next wednesday the 10th?


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning!  

Just a quickie to say morning all and see how you all are?  Hope you're all ok?

CathB - sorry about the pesky wasp, hope you're ok - perhaps try an antihistimine?  Funnily enough I was stung by a wasp a few Sundays ago.  There was I merrily picking the plums from the tree when the bleep got me... I immediately burst into tears like a little girl and DH didn't know what to do with me apart from march me indoors and sit me down.  After all the kerfuffle, I was just so embarrassed that I burst into tears - just hope none of the neighbours saw me 

Sooty/Magic Beans - glad you're off the mark and that it's all ok.  Gives me hope!

I've another question to ask - sorry for being such a dimwit.  How far should the needle go in?  Does it go in all the way?

Thanks again everyone!

Bx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bhopes yes it does well I did anyway.It's really not that big just make sure after you have used the needle to get the meds out you swap it for the smaller one.Honestly I was bricking it and I never felt a thing.Had DP on standby to do it for me but managed ok.I think it's just the thought of doing it when not knowing what it is like.It's nothing at all like when you give blood and that painwise was what I was expecting.I just feel so much more relaxed now compared to the last week or so.When is your first injection?

Magicbean how did you find your injections?x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

CathB hope you are feeling better today?I haven't been stung for years but they can be really nasty for some people.Hope you are ok?xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> im going to ring isis tomorrow but i dont think i qualify for a free cycle


Sorry Em but I am pretty sure that you won't qualify as you already have a son BUT double check as B is not your and T's son but from a previous relationship, its worth an ask hun. Sorry to hear that T is still off work, poor bugger. Hope he feels better soon xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Lisa - enjoy your time off. Hope the weather gets better for you. When are you off to Reprofit? Have you had to pay a deposit?

Sooty - well done for the first injection.

Magicbeans - any side effects yet? I didn't get any on my last cycle. Make sure you and Sooty drinks 2 litres of water a day to prevent headaches from the drugs.

Cath - sorry about the stings. Can't believe how many times you got stung you poor thing.

Rivka - you've been very busy! Hope you are OK. I'm coping fine at the moment. I suppose it's because I am used to him being away as he spent the last 3 months on courses that took him away Mon-Fri.

Tricksy - any more shows coming up? i'd love to come along, particularly if they are part of big agricultural shows. Can I be your official cheer-leader? 

Loui xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Well ds is at school now, i did really well - no tears! think its cos he was so happy with the room they gave him this time and he is in with mates too - was lovely to see him so happy and settled - still miss him though  

I rung isis today, who is Jane?? she was very helpful - anyway she said we both need to have hiv etc and dh has to do another sa and obviously my hormome bloods too, included in those bloods is one that checks your egg reserve as well now so will defo have those done there but hope to get my doc to do the others and possibly clamidia too. I explained how i hoped we could cycle around november this year and Jane didnt think that we will be likely to cycle now til next year   this upset me cos after all this time i finally feel ready to cycle and shave till got to wait - was very disapointed, she explained how all the tests need to be done before we can even see the con which is fair enough but i couldnt even make an appointment with a Con until we have results from tests and im worried they will be too full up for me    anyway i guess the main thing is to try and get things rolling with the tests and see where we go from there - will visit my gp tomorrow.

Phew sorry for that mamouth me post  

Tricksy - hows things with you and Si after your visit to Gideon? i hope things are starting to be clearer in your minds as to what you want to do - like a dimwit i forgot to ask about the free cycle - really dont think its likely though   how are your headaches now? better i hope  

Lisa - when do you leave for Reprofit? hope you are reeeeeelllllllaaaaxxxxxxxing  

Cath - hows you??

RIght gotta get din dins ready
Love to all
Em x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Angel - wow, why is there such a long delay, i can't understand why you can make the cons appt in advance allowing time for the tests to be back! surely it'd only take a week or two max to get the results then cons appt asap after that....its only just the beginning of sept    glad to hear DS went back ok and is happy in his room.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - I can't believe they want the test results back before you can even book an appt with the cons. We just rang up and said we wanted an appt to discuss possible future tx and were given one straight away, then had the tests done later just before we cycled. Did she take your name or could you casuall call back in a few days to make an appt without asking about tests?

Well done on getting ds to school without crying. 

Debs - how are you doing?

Shelley - you? Hope you're ok hun  

Loui - are you busy with work at the moment? 

I'm afraid I didn't get around to trying the PCT woman today though I'll try tomorrow. I still felt rough this morning so called in sick again. It's annoying as if I was going in now I'd have just about have been ok. I've been on a bit of a wasp massacre instead which has been fun. I have one of those electric bats that I didn't think would be strong enough to get them before they attacked but it's proving extremely effective


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

do you have a wasps nest or something Cath or are you just unlucky?


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello all, hope you are all well.  I don't know how you all keep up with whose doing what.  as soon as I hit reply and can't see anythign anymore, I completely forget who was doing what!  Oh well, I am blonde I suppose!

Still no side affects....  which is good!  And the needle goes right in as far as it will go but MAKE SURE YOU USE THE LITTLE ONE!  Christ, I bet that big bugger would hurt!!!  Urgh!  So all going fine and dandy to me and you are right, Sooty (I think...), it doesnt hurt at all does it!  I found that if you go for the same spot it can get a little tender but have managed to spread them around a little bit so all is fine.  Can't manage to inject on my left side, being right handed, so Im a bit limited.  The day I did try to inject that side was the day I managed to jab my finger and think I blunt the needle and that hurt - needless to say, it put me off!  Has everyone done leg or stomach?

So who else out there is on the same cycle as me?  Is it Sooty and Bhopes  Eek, does that mean we will see each other on E-Collection (dunno the abbreviation!) day?  Im going to apologise now as Ill be as dope up to my eyeballs as they will let me be.  Im scared..... 

Oooh, I know someone said something about free goes, and that someone else was phoning the PCT - really sorry, again, can't remember who - but the person who has a previous child - I also have one and read somewhere that you can still qualify so long as you don't smoke, have a bmi less than whateveritis, and have been ttc for 2.5yrs (i think), and I think there was something about how long you had been together too!  I have a child from previous so I reckon its worth looking into, dont you?

Anyway, lots of nice stuff and positiveness to you all


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

girls I need help....i've gone mad and started looking at baby carriers to pass the time!  all started by my friend and her close babycarrier!  

magic beans - glad all is going well!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Magic beans - glaed no side effects and hope it continues to go well.

Sooty - well done on the injections.

Cathie -   are you still unwell from that sting? This sounds really bad. Have you taken any antihistamins?

Tricksy - have the dust settled for you and DH after the talk with Gidon? You have some huge decisions to take, but I know yo'll do the right thing.

Em -   about missing DS, but glad he's in a good room at school, hopefully no snorers this time!

Debs - fingers crossed you can soon start looking for yourself too   Yes, you're right, Wed is the 10th, I was getting a bit  

Shelley - are you okay hun?

I must be going   but I found myself quite upset about the fact that I won't be able to qualify for the free tx because I'll be 40 next April. That is, I must be a really silly moo, because what good would tx do to me if I only m/c?? It's a good thing sis is keeping me busy (we've gone to London for the day with DH today) because otherwise I'll be obssessing all the time about the consultation next Wed and what our options would be. 
Also had a friend texting me about plans to come and see me with her son (about 2 years old) and I feel like a real b***ch because it annoys me to think of them coming over, although she had him after 6 tx cycles and 2 m/cs so she's suffered enough, but I still get annoyed about how she is now such a smug stay-at-home mum. I hate how IF makes me a worse person ... 
Sorry about the moan  

Good night from Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope everyones ok,  having a great time being off work and chillin,  my brother is coming down today for a week so i'm a bit apprehensive about how he'll be you never know with him    We are going for a meal later and to the pictures to see "The Strangers".........looks scarey     


Rivka - I can understand how you feel about the free tx i'm in the same boat as you hun i'll be 40 in May and even if i could get it i need donor eggs now anyway so i still don't think they cover you for that,  I think your probably really anxious about your consultation next weds i know that i have been obsessing about everything lately because of my trip next week....big hugs coming to you Rivka    

Rachel - Good to see you last night,  hope you enjoyed the reflexology treatment and you stayed nice and chilled for the rest of the evening and thanks so much for the books     Steve was teaching himself Czech last night that little book is great thanks hun  

Cath - Sorry your feeling poorly    those little barsteward wasps     I've never been stung before but i hate the little swines    Did you speak to the Agents anymore about the choccy shop?

Magic Beans - I didn't start off with many side-effects but i did find that i got bad headaches but apart from that it was all a lot better than i thought it would be - so when do you start stimming?

Em - Big hugs for you   with B doing back to school    Glad he's got a good room and with his mates,  Can you call Isis and just book up the consultation now by the time you get that the bloods should be done?  Just thinking how you can speed it the process up a bit.

Loui - Hi hun hows you?  Are you keeping busy while DH away?    I'm off to Reprofit next Tuesday and i've not had to pay anything yet i think they like deposits a few months before Egg transfer which is scheduled for next April,  I'm having a consulutation, all mine and Dh's bloods done, blood grouping and leaving a sperm sample all for 100 euros!!!  how cheap is that!  

Tricksy - Hope your still feeling chilled - Hows Si's and your head now?  

Piepig - Good luck for Friday 

Shelley - Hope your ok  

Little Mo - How are you feeling and hows bump?

Well i'm starting to get quite nervous about next week i have written my lists of questions and made Steve measure the pullalong case three times!!!  I'm developing OCD symptoms with all the checking i keep doing       

Love Lisa xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

hello everyone hope you are all ok.I will get used to all your names soon for some personal messages.

Magicbeans and Bhopes,have either of you been feeling really tired since starting DR.I'm shattered and think it's too early for symptoms yet.Also when I injected yesterday it was fine but this morning I used one of those alcohol rubs then injected.The area after went quite raised and red.It's not red now but still a little raised bit like a stinging nettle rash.Have you noticed this?x


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello all!

Sooty - I was told not to use the alcohol wipes because they put a coating on your skin and make it sting - maybe also why you have a raised bit.  I have a bruise from this morning's go so I wouldn't worry too much.  I would think its natural for your skin to do something, especially if you don't go particlarly straight or something, to react in some way.  I wouldn't worry unless it hurts.

Been down regging for nearly a week now and only feeling a bit tired from yesterday onwards but that is a sure sign AF is on her way.  Felt a bit queezy today too but think thats for the same reason.  Other than that, no side affects at all!

Start with the other on 18th I think - does that sound right?  Ooh, my meds delivery came the other day. I have masses of drugs, needles, syringes and everything!  And the Preg-one (can't remember its name!) looks complicated.  It says I have to mix it? Is it difficult?  And I also can't remember how to use that pen thingy either.  Im so organised.... not!!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sooty - don't worry about the raised red skin, its very common. I don't use the wipes, I tend to give my thigh a good slapping a few times and just whack it in   Tiredness is one of the symptoms, I have had it on one of my cycles, I've also had headaches and interupted sleep. Each cycle has been different though so you can never tell what you are going to get! 

Lisa - I'm not surprised that your getting nervous about next week, its a big thing your going for. 100 Euros for all of the bloods etc, thats fantastic. I can sympathise with the OCD, apparently I suffer from it too   I'm not feeling so chilled now   work has been mental this week, very busy and quite stressfull. I've got the day off tomorrow though, my friend and I are going up to Burghley Horse Trials for the day.....shopping here I come    Just hope my back and neck hold out  

Rivka - we have talked quite a bit about what we are going to do but it stress's us both out so much as we are just talking round in circles, we have no idea what Gidon is going to come back with so there seems little point in talking about it when we don't know where we are going if that makes sense!! I'm sorry your upset about not being able to have another free go. You have to START you treatment while you are still 39....that is possible and you never know they may come up with a magical answer next week for you  

Debs - STOP LOOKING AT BABY CARRIERS    what are you like   why do we torture ourselves with window shopping like this! I remember being at Burghley last year and they had really cute baby grows and I wanted to buy one, luckily I didn't though  

Magicbeans - I hit reply and scroll down to see what others have put! the only way I can remember who's up to what   It was myself and Cath who were going to try and get hold of the PCT, I tried again yesterday but could not get hold of her, then someone came in the office and I didn't want to leave a message, today I havn't had a chance to ring. I will have time on Friday afternoon though and will just keep ringing!! The big needle that you draw up with (Blue or Green) is the one that Cleo and myself have to use to inject our Gestone into our bums  

Cath - How are you feeling hun? hope that your feeling a little better now? Are you back at work today?   

Em - glad you managed to hold off the tears, it must be reassuring to see B so happy at school. Personally I would ring Isis back and make an appt to discuss your next cycle, then see what bloods etc you need and go from there. I have no idea who Jane is but she may be a temp or new as I saw a strange girl there last week (strange as in new not strange as in a freak!!!)

Loui - glad your ok hun, do you get to speak to dh regularly?? I've got another show in a few weeks, unfortunatley I am not up to big show standards, I just go to a small local show where no one will laugh at you if you go wrong or your horse kicks off   

B - Hope that your ok, when do you start down regging?? 

Hi to everyone else, I really need to go and do the floors, they look terrible   I'll be back later

Lots of Love

Tricksy

ps if any of you new girls are on ******** then let us know as most of us are on there too.....no mention of ivf or isis in case your worried!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Magic Beans said:


> the Preg-one (can't remember its name!) looks complicated. It says I have to mix it? Is it difficult? And I also can't remember how to use that pen thingy either. Im so organised.... not!!!!


Is it Pregnyl?? Thats the trigger injection I think?? What I did as I had to use 2 boxes was to put 1 vial of saline with both powders, the liquid is just saline, it has no other benefit at all, its dead easy and mixes in seconds. The pen is also very very easy, if you are worried when you have your down regging scan ask the nurse to show you again how to use it, they really will not mind. You will probably have Fiona or Julie, they are both amazing and really really nice xx

ps forgot to tell you that Fiona has rung me with the results of my AMH test, my result was 12.07 so low fertility (under 15.6) but not majorly low. I have been trying to find out what the average is for a woman of 38 but not having a lot of luck finding the info


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Tricksy - yes its pregnyl - glad its not too complicate.  It sounds complicate but Im sure Ill work it out.  and you guys are always here in case I get stuck!  

OH MY GOD, what is Gestone (?!).  THE BIG NEEDLE?  NO WAY!


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

... and Im ********!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Magic beans.I have my baeline scan on the 18th then start the evening injections on the 19th.What did you mean about the one with the big needle?I did realise when the drug man turned up and I had a good lok at all the needles that the one you inject with were very slightly thicker than the ones the ISIS agve me.I'm getting quite excited now.Did you say you were on ********?I keep in contact with a load of other girls of ivfworld on ******** x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Magic beans, I'll pm you my name, I'm the only one of there!! you too Sooty.

The big needle has to go full length into your butt, its an intermuscular injection and thats the best place for it. It is very scary at first but its ok as long as you don't clench your bum   Sometimes the needles for drawing up do vary in size, sometimes you get yellow or grey ones to draw up or you get blue or green, they are the ones for the Gestone. 

I'll pm you both now


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Tricksy -   you're a sweetie as always, I know excatly what you mean about going round in cycles, we feel the same so often just avoid the topic ... Hope Gidon comes back with something sensible. Sorry the AMH resukts are not great   but then you always produced good quality embies so it can't be that bad??

Lisa -   yes, it's mainly the consultation next week stressing me out. I can understand you're worried but you're doing the right thing with preparing all the questions in advance with DH. I hate packing so know what you mean!

Rivka x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy pm your name i'm confused is there another part of this site you will send it too is that what you mean?X


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

sooty30 said:


> Tricksy pm your name i'm confused is there another part of this site you will send it too is that what you mean?X


Yep, at the very top of the page, on the right hand side you've got like a private messaging box, bit like email but it only works on fertility friends, it will look like this

Hey, Tricksy, you have 57 messages, 0 are new.
Show unread posts since last visit. 
Show new replies to your posts

click on the 57 message bit (well yours won't say 57 messages, it will probably say one!) and you will see your messages. Hope that helps


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks Tricksy will do that tomorrow as off to make hot chocolate and watch desperate housewives x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello all,

Sorry for not replying sooner - am really on a low at the moment what with one thing and another.

Tricksy - I start injecting on the 20th, I think.  Am petrified! At least it's a Saturday so can take my time about it.  

Sooty/Magic Beans - Hope you're getting on ok with DR? Looks like I'm a little behind you guys but will catch up soon.  Hope the headaches aren't too bad.  Others have said drink lots of water, Gemma also said that to me.  It's tedious with the water but if it helps give it a go.

CathB/Tricksy - I was thinking about the pct and it may be best to write to them.  That way they have to (well should) respond to you and you have their word in black & white in case things change. Hope your wasp stings are better too CathB.

I did have a ******** account but have to say couldn't really keep up with it.  Although I'm addicted to FF so looks like I won't get much work done 

Hope everyone's doing ok - sorry I'm so lost with who's who, will try to get better. 

Here's lots of     to everyone!

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. Back at work tonight   though I'm pleased that I feel well enough to go in. I still can't believe that one tiny wasp can do so much harm   I'm not scared of them flying around but any benevolent feelings I had about letting them fly out the house have gone and they now get fried as soon as they come into view.

Tricksy - I don't think your AMH is too bad. My friend I saw yesterday said hers was 13 and her cons said that was average to good. Under 10 is low, above 15 is good. She also said that she had accupuncture for a month and her result went up to 23   and her FSH improved as well. She also said that scar tissue on her ovaries disappeared.

Have fun at Burghley.It'll do you good to get away from work and have some fun.

Rivka -   so sorry you're feeling down about the free cycle. Maybe as Tricksy says you could get the ball rolling before your birthday. 

How long is your sister staying? Sounds like you're having a great time together. 

Lisa - had to chuckle at you measuring your suitcase again. Good that you're enjoying your time off. 

Debs - step away from the carriers  

Em how are you? Is dh's back getting any better?

Magicbeans - the pregnyl is pretty easy to mix as Tricksy says. The nurses talked me through it just before hand to make sure I understood it so you'll be fine. 

Sooty - I spoke to Julie about my skin going red, bumpy and raised after injecting and she said it's fairly common. 

I've been trying to finish this for an hour but have a slow pooter. Will give up now. Hope you're all ok.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Cath - glad you are feeling well enough to go back to work - you poor thing though   - thanks for asking about dh's back - its still bad - he is still of work and dosed up to the eyeballs with meds, poor thing - good luck tonight  

Rivka - dont be so hard on yourself, this whole tx thing does change us and i too sometimes feel i am a bi**h in the way i feel and think - hope you are ok hun  ps your  not a bad person, you are lovely  

Tricksy - you made me laugh what you said about seeing someone new at ISIS   

Lisa - hope your visit from your brother goes ok - you must be counting the days before going to reprofit - im here for you sweetie   

Hope everyone else is ok - just a quickie cos at work...................

Went to see doc yesterday and she gave us forms for blood tests for hiv etc and i have made an appointment with the nurse for clamydia test - dh did his own while we were in with the doc   it was hilarious - anyway we will have saved a fair bet of money doing these tests through nhs but im going to have my hormone levels done at isis cos now they can check your egg reserve somehow.....has anyone else had that done or is it something to do with my age

Will try to be back on later
Love and hugs to all

Emms xxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Faith is say lot's of words now so sweet, but hard some times to work out what she want when I don't understand her. When is there going to be another meet up? I really want to make it to the next one.

Em:
I'm so glad you are going to cycle again, Hope all your results come back quick so you get to go quicker. Maybe you can get a con app when you have had the test done and they can book it so the results are back.

Tricksy:
I can see how the new funding has messed with your head about wether to go again. It might be fate that it has happened.

Cath:
Have you decided wether you are going to try again with your eggs or not?

Shelley:
I'm so sorry that you were not able to cycle this month but at least the fsh levels were good. Fingers crossed for you next month.

Lisa:
Good luck with your trip I'm so excited for you hope it goes well.

Little mo:
Not long now!! Were you early with James as they say you are normally earlier with your 2nd and labour is quicker. What are you planning for the labour all pain relief going Ha ha!!!!!

Debs:
Wow I'm so pleased you got in for your op this month not long till you go again and this will be your time I'm sure.

Jojo:
I ditto everyone else, I don;t get on here much now but alway feel welcome when I'm on. I do read a lot but don't get a chance to post.

Rivka:
It has come round quick your app probably not for you eh!!!! Hope they give you so positive options.

Sam2007:
How are you feeling this time around any different? How is Amy doing bet she is changing all the time.

Hi every one else and to thous who have just started cycling good luck and lot's of positive vibes

Take care 

Liz xx xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bhopes the injections really arn't that bad.I was really nervous about them too.You will feel better once the first on is out of the way.I feeling tired today again.x

Tricksy found you on ******** or at least I think it's you x

Magicbeans did you say you wer on there too?how are you feeling with the jabs?x

How is everyone doing?is anyone else on **?


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello hello hello all. Hope you have all had a lovely day today  

BHopes - the jabs are nothing.  Honest.  They dont hurt at all - i promise.  I had acupuncture today and that hurt more.  Jesus, I nearly hit my nose on the ceiling it hurt so much!  Noone told me it hurts!

Sooty & Tricksy - I will find you Tricksy, and then Ill message Sooty with my name, if I can work out how to send a message that is!

I don't ever want to have to inject gestone by the way.  sounds evil!

Anyway, just a quickie as Im meant to be working.... back later!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening all,

Just a quickie as I am totally knackered!! Had a great day despite it pee'ing down all day long, it was freezing cold, blowing a gale and I hadn't taken a decent coat......so I bought a new one    its very nice and had better last me a long time!! I bought a new whip and Crop a new rug, it was very nice and only 2 hours each way so not too bad at all, just a shame about the weather  

Magic Beans - just click on Sooty's name, scroll down a little and you will see 'send this person a private message' just click on it and it will take you to the message box thing  

Sooty - Yep you have found me on ********, I'll let you know who the other guys are...just don't use real names on here!! it gets very confusing sometimes, especially when we've just met up or something, having to remember who is who!!! 

Liz - I can't believe that Faith is talking aaahh that is so cute. I don't know when the next meet is, nothing has been arranged I don't think. Not sure if Cath or Rivka were having the next one? Must make sure you can come this time, we havn't seen Faith for ages

Em - great news about your tests hun, sounds like your docs are being really helpful

Cath - I was actually quite relieved at my AMH results, they were not as bad as I thought they were going to be. Fiona said that 
0 - 2.2 = very low
2.2 - 15.7 = low
15.7 - 28.6 = satisfactory
28.6 - 48.5 = optimal
so although I am in the low catagory, I am the higher end of low and I am 38 so I can't expect it to be too high. I have tried to find out what the 'norm' is for a 38 year old but can't find anything on the net at all, bit frustrating really but I'm actually quite pleased with it   

Shelley - So glad you had a good time last night, sorry I didn't text you back I was just dozing off and couldn't see the screen properly to reply to you    Must catch up soon for a bite to eat 

Bhopes - Don't worry, really...the thought is a LOT LOT worse than the actual injection, you will be fine  

Ok I must go and do a few bits

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

CathB,i'm glad your feeling better after that wasp sting.It's amazing how the body works.I'm alergic to animals which is a pain.I only have to be in a house for an hour and i'm whezzing.Thank god for antihystermines(sorry spelt wrong).I grew up with animals so it's all abit odd.I think if i'm around them all the time then i'm fine as you get used to them.x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy just left you a message on ********.I dont message any ivf stuff on there either unless it is in  privite message.We have a thread going on there at the moment with about 6 of us of ivfworld but would't want workfriends etc knowing all about it x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

thats fine, none of us mention the ivf or fertility stuff either. There are a few of us that don't want others knowing whats going on, some don't mind but some do so its just not put on the public bits, so don't worry about that


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just popping on for a few personals...

Debs - shame I missed you on Saturday! Good luck tomorrow with your HSG   .

Cleo - postive vibes this weekend for the start of your next cycle   

Angel - Glad DS is all settled in school and hope you don't miss him too much . Also hope you get those test results back soon (I can't believe it will take that long to sort them and suspect the ISIS were just being over cautious with you) and can get a cycle in this year - it must be pretty frustrating when you are all geared up for it. Hope your DH wasn't in as much pain as mine was after doing his Chlamydia test either  ! The ovarian reserve test is the AMH one that Tricksy has just had done.

Tricksy - good luck in sorting out your place on the waiting list for further NHS cycles - sounds like they're not very keen on answering the phone at the moment! I am not sure there is any point in us going down that route as Gidon has recommended donor eggs so suspect strongly that the PCT would try to get out of funding any cycles and say it is not indicated for us but I am also reluctant to hang around on any waiting list in any case - if he is right I think I need to get on with donor eggs anyway, and if he is wrong I will only really find that out by seeing how my next cycle goes back on the long protocol and acupuncture (I got 10 and 8 eggs that way last year) and I think it would just add to my stress levels to hang around and wait despite the expense. I hope it is good news though for the rest of you. Also I think your AMH was much better than mine (2.9 - anything less than 2 they say go for donor eggs) and I am 38 too if that gives you any idea - I think the problem is that the test has not been out that long so they don't have a really good idea of the age range thing and I have read conflicting information about how useful a predictor it really is. When I got my result I was so worried I set up a little thread in the peer support section and this one girl called little Jenny came back with loads of info about it - anyway the link is as follows if you are interested...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=131821.msg1959921#msg1959921

JoJo - sorry to see you go - you will be missed.

Cath - sorry to hear about all your wasp stinging business  - doesn't sound too pleasant and I'm glad you are now back at work. Hope all goes well regarding your shop though - when do you see the finance man? Also am I right in thinking your slot at the bbc good food show is coming up - remind me of the date if this is right - will try and plan a day out there with DH. Lovely news about your friend too.

Sooty - glad you got your drugs sorted out are now jabbing like a pro! Sorry you are feeling tired though.

Magicbeans - glad you're feeling OK on the downregging drugs. Are you on Gonal F? If so the pen thing is quite easy when you get used to it - pm me if you have any questions and I can send you my mobile no for when you use it on your first day if you are worried.

Lisa - thanks again for my lovely reiki/reflexology session on Tuesday evening . I have been very relaxed ever since (even in work) - it's lucky for you that you don't live too near me or I would be coming over all the time for more tx! Hope your night out with your brother went OK yesterday and tell Steve we'll expect some Czech lessons if we end up coming out to Reprofit as well! Not a bad price either for your consultation and tests - what does the blood grouping entail?

Rivka - my heart went out to you when you said that about your friend  - you are not a worse person hun, just having some very natural feelings. No worries about the running either -I know you have your sister staying. I have been going with chocs instead but managed to get totally drenched tonight when the heavens opened mid point in the run and being a poodle he was not best pleased at getting all wet and soggy  !

Loui - how are you doing without DH? Are we going to plan another dog walk?

Shelley - you've been quiet . Hope you are OK.

Anyway not much news from me. I have now been on my steroids a week now and fortunately no major side effects or anything - now doing the count down till ovulation next week and need to get my predictor sticks sorted. We've also booked a little holiday next month (sneakily ovulation week but I haven't told DH that or he would call me obsessed!  ) and rented a cottage in Norfolk for a week which should be nice. If it all doesn't work at least I won't be thinking we didn't cover all bases!

Hello to everyone I have missed - DH is out tonight so off to watch desperate housewives which I taped last night,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Just wanted to say Happy Friday to all!    

Shame about the weather but it's the end of the week at last - hoorah!

Hope you've all got lovely weekends planned and can get a little you time  

Bx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Guys

OMG isn't this weather crap!!!  I've been in all day today,  Steve was doing a bit of work today for his own company and i just did boring things like ironing and cleaning........i'm sure i should be doing something more exciting    
I've got two school friends coming over tomorrow for lunch so looking forward to that i've known them both since i was about 8,  and Sunday another friends coming over for some pampering.


Bhopes, Magic beans, Sooty - Hope your all ok and the injections etc are all going ok and no side effects,  I'm on ******** you can find me though Tricksy or pm me  

Deb - Hope all went ok today with your HSG 

Rachel - Glad you enjoyed the reiki/reflexology hun your welcome anytime   I'm so happy that you stayed relaxed even at work!  All went well with for my brothers birthday and it turned out a really nice evening,  The blood grouping is just standard blood tests to find out what mine and Steves blood groups are so we can make sure that the donor has the same blood group as me.  Glad everythings going ok with the steroids  

Little Mo - Hope your ok your very quiet........not long now 

Liz - Good to hear from you,  Faith sounds so grown up now and we will really notice the difference in her when we see you next i hope you can come to the next meet but we havent sorted any dates out yet.

Em - Hows you?  Hows DH's back?  You have saved loads of money getting the tests done through the GP - Isis quoted me £500 for those ones and a few others for both me and DH   I bet you feel better for getting the ball rolling again - Big hugs to you  

Tricksy - Glad you had a nice day out shame about the weather though - What type of coat did you get?  Your results sound really good so its all looking good    Hope Gidon comes back with some answers for you soon,  how are you both feeling about it all now?  Hope the weathers better for your friends wedding tomorrow - have a great time 

Cath - How's things with you now - are you feeling better?  any news about the choccie shop?  I'm getting worse with the pullalong case i'm going over freeport soon to see if i can get a smaller one     GOD i'm a complete nutter!!!! 

Rivka - Big hugs hun     I won't be about next week when your appointment is but wishing you luck and i'll catch up with things when i get back  

Cleo - Hope everythings going well for you and being back at work nots been too bad,  I think you might be starting treatment soon  

Shelley - Hope your ok  

Loui - How are you?  

I think i've got everyone - have a good one girls
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - don't worry too much about the case - the size of some of the ones that come through is unbelievable. 

Feeling much better ta, though tired after a nightshift. We've done lots of research on the shop and are getting everything together to make a business plan on which to get financing. If we can get that then I think we'll go for it.

Debs - hope the hsg went well and you can now move on to the next bit.

Bhopes - thanks for the happy Friday. Do you have anything exciting planned for the weekend?

Sooty/Magic - how is the injecting going? It's amazing how quickly you can get used to it. 

Rachel - you sound busy. Good that the steroids are going ok so far. Have fun for your week away  

Tricksy - glad ytou had a nice day out. 

Hello to everyone else. Hope the weekend isn't as miserable as today. We cancelled our stall at Jimmy's farm tomorrow as in weather like this it will be very slow, and we have a 2 day fair in Coggeshall. Busy weekend but Monday we're off to Derbyshire, via a big trade fair in Birmingham, for a few days r&r. Can't wait though I stupidly forgot we were going and requested nights on Sunday   Thankfully I can sleep in the car so should be ok. Ish!

Off for a nice bath and then lots of packaging. Have a good weekend.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi CathB just wrote out a message and lost it so here goes again.INjections are going well easier than I thought they would be.Very tired today been asleep this afternoon hope I can keep awake at work tomorrow.Will be first working day since starting injections and have to be up at 5am.
Is it ok to carry on going to the gym?to be honest I haven't really felt like it but feel I should go.So far I have said sod it worry about it afterwards.
Also have a lovely time away in the week hope you enjoy your R&R xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone for saying all these sweet things to me. You are real friends.

Lisa -  Glad your brother's visit went fine. You must be so excited about your trip now.

Tricksy - your coat sounds lovely. I went with my sis shopping today, she got lots of lovely tops and I got a hoodie and a weatherproof jacket, just comes to show how we spend our lives differently  

Cathie - have a great time in Derbyshire. Good thing you cancelled your stall, it looks like it's continuing to be such bad weather it could be a nightmare for you.

Em - glad you got these tests sorted out on the NHS. I never had the egg reserve test but it seems now they are doing them routinely at ISIS, I think.

Rachel - glad the steroids are feeling okay. Enjoy your break   I would have done the same   

Shelley - how are you?

Loui - hope you are not too lonely without DH. Would yolu like to come over to us some time? DH said he thought you are soon doing your viva??

I met Cleo in the supermarket which was lovely, only I'm so absent minded when shopping she had to wave to me for ever   she still has her Internet down but says hi to everyone.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, despite the weather. DH, sis and me going to London for the day tomorrow, and she leaves Sunday   will miss her, we had a gorgeous time.

Rivka x

Rivka x


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello all.  Apols I havent managed to get to fbk yet but Ill try this weekend.

I NEED HELP!!  Ok, so I usually have a 26 day cycle and im now on day 29 with no AF.  Is it the downregging drugs?  is that normal?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

MagicBeans - its certainly not unusual, don't panic. Think that we all have had to wait for af at one time or the other....just a thought and to rule it out have you done a test??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok guys, well I finally got hold of Caroline's secretary today who told me that there was another lady who was dealing directly with the fertility issues. She was not in the office today, she was working from home BUT she gave me her mobile number    I rang her and we had a nice chat. What a lovely lady she was. She confirmed that the rules were coming into effect and she would email me some info, which she did. The links are.....

http://www.eoescg.nhs.uk/default.asp?id=83 lots more links on here

http://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/pdf/CG011niceguideline.pdf

She confirmed that we have to be 39 or under
No successful previous nhs ivf attempts
No children with your *CURRENT* partner...children with previous partners are not included
All other criteria as per nice guidlines (can't find them though )

We will have to be re referred by our doctors to the person who referred you in the first place.....in my case Caroline Marfleet....so I will be contacting my Dr next week to see if he will refer me again....that we we can make our minds up but be in the list just in case we do decide to go with it 

/links


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow Tricksy that is great news.As you say, getting on the list is a good idea then you can always withdraw if you decide not to proceed. 

Rivka - enjoy London tomorrow.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just popping on to say hello, although am in a bit of a bad mood as went out for a run this morning with choccy and a massive alasation dog came up and pounced on my little pup - he was terrified and kept yelping and eventually managed to get out from under him and ran off, but the owner just stood there and watched without even attempting to put the dog on the lead, no apology or nothing -    v  . Anyway he got a bit of a mouth full off me before I had to run after Chocs!

Anyway rant over...

Lisa - hope you have a nice time this weekend with your friends.

Cath - that is great news about the shop and I hope that you do manage to sort the financing and everything  .  Hope you have a lovely time in Derbyshire too.

Sooty - I think it is fine to carry on doing exercise at the gym until your E/C day by which point you will probably want to keep very relaxed to help your body recover from the procedure.  I'm a runner and kept it going throughout all my cycles to this point and to be honest I think it helped me with the stress and everything and I managed to avoid putting on much weight as well, although everyone is different so I would say just do what your body is telling you (and don't feel guilty if it says to laze on the sofa!   ).

Rivka - have a nice day out in London with your sister - at least there is lots to do there if the weather stays horrible.

Tricksy - well done in getting that info and I think you are doing the best thing to keep your options open like this.  I suspect very much when you see your GP you will know more than they do about all of this too.  Keep us posted how you get on.

Anyway bye for now - DH is playing golf and am seriously considering a bit of retail therapy in town!

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=155338.0


----------

